# Indonesia Infrastructure Development- Updates & Discussion



## Indos

This thread will be used to show infrastructure development in Indonesia.

Starting from current progress on Greater Jakarta Light Rapid Transit project which is worked by PT Adhi Karya (Persero). The project is mean to connect satellite cities around Jakarta (Bogor, Depok, Bekasi) with Jakarta by LRT system. First phase will be 43.3 km long with 18 stations. Second phase will add 41 more stations and currently under planning. If the second phase is finished, the LRT length will be 83.6 km. 

LRT Greater Jakarta phase 1 updates January 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Sumatra Island.

Trans Sumatra High Way project. Section 4, Pekanbaru-Dumai. The project is worked by PT Hutama Karya (Persero). Trans Sumatra high way project is expected to finish in 2024 with has a length of 2000 km.

Up date on 9 January 2019






The section that has already been finished

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Sport

Jakarta International Stadium (JIS). The biggest football stadium in Indonesia. The project is worked by PT Wika Gedung, a subsidiary of PT Wijaya Karya (Persero). The stadium will be bigger then GBK stadium that is also located in Jakarta that was used in the opening and closing of Asian Games 2018.

3 D Design






Progress February 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Indos said:


> Sport
> 
> Jakarta International Stadium (JIS). The biggest football stadium in Indonesia. The project is worked by PT Wika Gedung, a subsidiary of PT Wijaya Karya (Persero). The stadium will be bigger then GBK stadium that is also located in Jakarta that was used in the opening and closing of Asian Games 2018.
> 
> 3 D Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress February 2020.


Seating capacity?


----------



## Indos

StormBreaker said:


> Seating capacity?



82.000 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

* Eight Major Water Dams to Be Completed in 2020 *
BY :ANTARA






Construction is ongoing at the Kuningan Dam in Kuningan, West Java. (Photo courtesy of PUPR)

FEBRUARY 20, 2020

*Jakarta.* The Public Works and Housing Ministry will complete construction on eight major water dams in 2020 as part of the National Strategic Program.

Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said in a press release on Thursday Indonesia's water supply is more than adequate at 2.7 trillion cubic meters per year. A total of 691 billion cubic meters are used every year, with 222 billion cubic meters per year being pumped into homes, animal farms and fisheries and also used for irrigation. 

"We need water reservoirs to keep the water surplus. We collect water during the rainy season and pump it out of the reservoirs during the dry season. The dams and reservoirs are basically for water storage," Basuki said.

The eight dams to be completed in 2020 are located in Paselloreng in South Sulawesi, Ladongi in Southeast Sulawesi, Tapin in South Kalimantan, Way Sekampung in Lampung, Kuningan in West Java and three dams in East Java – Bendo in Ponorogo, Tukul in Pacitan and Gongseng in Bojonegoro.

Once the eight dams are completed, Indonesia will be able to store 408.89 million cubic meters of water every year.

The Paselloreng Dam was the first one to be completed this year. It occupies 1,892 hectares of land and has a capacity of 138 million cubic meters that can be used to irrigate 8,510 hectares of rice fields.

Construction on the dam was carried out by Wijaya Karya and Bumi Karsa in a Joint Operation (KSO) at a cost of Rp 753.4 billion ($55 million).

The Tukul Dam, which has a capacity of 8.68 million cubic meters to provide irrigation for 600 hectares of farmland and can pump raw water at a rate of 300 liters per second, is 76.2 percent complete.

Construction on the Tukul Dam began in 2013 with contractor Brantas Abipraya and will cost Rp 904 billion to complete.

The Gongseng Dam, where construction began in 2013, is now 76.03 percent complete. It will have a storage capacity of 22.43 million cubic meters. 

Bendo Dam, which will have a capacity of 43.11 million cubic meters, is 70.97 percent complete. Construction on the dam has been carried out jointly by Wijaya Karya, Hutama Karya, and Nindya Karya at a total cost of Rp 1.080 trillion.

Construction on the Ladongi Dam began in 2016 and is now 71.22 percent complete. The dam will have a capacity of 45.94 million cubic meters and be able to provide enough water to irrigate 3,604 hectares of rice fields. 

The Tapin Dam, which has a capacity of 56.77 million cubic meters, is 95 percent complete. Water from the dam will be used to irrigate 5,742 hectares of farmland in the Tapin District.

The Way Sekampung Dam will supply 68 million cubic meters of water per year to irrigate 55,373 hectares of farmland and another 17,334 hectares in the Rumbia Extension area. The dam is now 84.5 percent complete.

The 221-hectare Kuningan Dam, which will control water flow in the Cikaro River, will have a total capacity of 25.96 million cubic meters. Water from it will be used to irrigate 3,000 hectares of rice fields in Cileuweung, Kuningan District (1,000 hectares) and Jangkelok, Brebes District (2,000 hectares). The Kuningan Dam is now 97.5 percent complete.

https://jakartaglobe.id/news/eight-major-water-dams-to-be-completed-in-2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Sumatra Island

Progress of Kayu Agung Highway (Palembang-Betung) April 2020.

Constructor: PT Waskita Karya (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Java Island

Trans Java highway. An highway with 1.150 km long and so far 933 km has been connected (based on April 2019 data).






You can see that Java island is not as densely as people taught despite half of our 270 million people live in this island. Java island is a base for majority of Indonesia industry and paddy field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*SOE infrastructure development drives Indonesia's economy *

Winny Tang
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, February 25, 2019 / 06:47 pm





Illustration of a construction site. (Shutterstock/File)


Massive infrastructure projects by state-owned enterprises (SOEs) have helped Indonesia improve its logistical performance, although the country still lags behind neighboring countries such as Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand.

Under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo administration, SOEs have in the past four years boosted their participation in infrastructure development to improve connectivity between land, air and sea. This year,1,794 kilometers of toll roads will be constructed, up from 1,254 km in the nine months of 2018.

“SOEs play a role as the agents of development, but they don’t necessarily have to lose money,” said Aloysius Kiik Ro, the SOE Ministry’s deputy for business restructuring and development.


So far, the trans-Java toll road, which spans from Merak Port in Banten to Surabaya in East Java, has been completed, reducing travel time by car from 14 hours to nine hours, he said. 

In addition to shortening travel times and reducing logistics costs, the new toll roads also help open new job opportunities and drive economic activities.

Besides the trans-Java toll road, state-owned company Hutama Karya has been involved in the development of the trans-Sumatra toll road that spans from Aceh in the western tip of Sumatra to Bandar Lampung in the east. Some 2,700 km in length, it required a total investment of Rp 250 trillion (US$17.79 billion).

Hutama Karya president director Bintang Perbowo has said that this year, the company will allocate Rp 40 trillion for toll road construction. All the financing will be sourced from bank loans.

"The trans-Sumatra toll road, which is part of the Bakauheni-Palembang route, will be completed hopefully before the Idul Fitri holiday. The toll road can reduce travel time from 12 hours to six hours,” he said.

In addition to toll roads, the government has built 27 new commercial ports since 2015 to improve sea connectivity, as well as seven new airports in 2015-2017.

From year to year, the government increased infrastructure spending from Rp 388.3 trillion 2017 to Rp 410.7 trillion in 2018 and Rp 415 trillion in 2019, according to the 2019 state budget.

According to the Logistics Performance Index (LPI) released by the World Bank, Indonesia climbed 17 spots from the 63rd position in 2016 to 46th in 2018. The LPI measures a country’s logistics supply chain.

Despite the improvement, Indonesia still lags behind its neighboring countries; Singapore ranked seventh, Thailand 32nd, Vietnam 39th and Malaysia 41st in 2018.

Infrastructure development plays a crucial role in boosting Indonesia’s competitiveness in the region. But observers have pointed out that the effort cannot be made by SOEs alone, because the projects have to be financed by many alternative sources, partly by bank loans from state-owned banks.

According to Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI) risk management director Bob Tyasika Ananta, state-owned banks disbursed Rp 330.2 trillion in loans for infrastructure projects in 2018. They included Rp 182.3 trillion from Bank Mandiri, Rp 110.6 trillion from Bank BNI and Rp 37.3 trillion from Bank BRI.

However, the contribution from state-owned banks are not enough to finance massive infrastructure projects and banks have limitations. The challenges that banks are facing include the discrepancy between their ability to provide funds and infrastructure financing needs, which are normally long term or more than 10 years on average.

Responding to these challenges, Aloysius said the government has called on SOEs to find alternative sources of funding, such as cross-border securitization and the issuance of green bonds.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...structure-development-drives-ris-economy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Kalimantan Island.

Balang island bridge (1.800 meter). Builder PT Adhi Karya (Persero), PT Hutama Karya (Persero), PT Bangun Cipta Constructor. Underconstruction, expected to be finished in 2021.






The bridge is important since it will link the port into an industrial complex and also link Balikpapan city into Penajam which will be Indonesia new capital city.

*Balikpapan* is a seaport city in East Kalimantan, Indonesia. Located on the east coast of the island of Borneo (Kalimantan), the city is the financial centre of Kalimantan and the main gateway to the new capital of Indonesia.[4][5][6] Balikpapan is the city with the largest economy in Kalimantan with an estimated 2016 GDP at Rp 73.18 trillion.[7] The city has both the busiest airport and seaport in Kalimantan, namely Sultan Aji Muhammad Sulaiman Sepinggan Airport and Port of Semayang. With a population of 645,727 as of 2018, Balikpapan is the second most populous city in East Kalimantan, after Samarinda.[8] Balikpapan has been consistently ranked as one of the most liveable cities in Indonesia.[9][10]


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Just for the one curious what Persero means, it means state owned companies.


----------



## Indos

*Patimban Deep Sea Port*

*Patimban Deep Sea Port* is an under construction sea port at Subang, West Java, Indonesia. It is located about 70 kilometers from the Karawang Industrial Estate and 145 kilometers from the city center of capital Jakarta, where many Japanese industrial firms, particularly automotive manufacturers operate. The port comprises a total area of 654 hectares in which 300 hectares will be specialized for intermodal containers and vehicle terminals while the remaining 354 hectares will be used as a back-up area. First stage of the port development is expected to complete by June 2020, which will be fully finished by 2027.[1]


*History and Development*
The deep sea port was planned to build at Cilamaya, but that was too close to an oil and gas field operated by Pertamina. It was decided to shift the location at Patimban in 2015.[2][3] There is already a small operating sea port at Patimban. Patimban Port would complement Tanjung Priok Port in the future. Patimban port is declared as a _National Strategic Project_ to expedite the construction.[4]

Total cost of the project is estimated to cost Rp 43 trillion (US$3.29 billion) and the first phase of its construction will cost Rp 17 trillion (US$1.5 billion). Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) announced it was ready to sign a loan agreement with the government of Indonesia to finance the project.[5] The port is being built by a consortium of five companies: Japan's Penta-Ocean Construction, TOA Corporation, Rinkai Nissan Construction and Indonesian state-owned construction companies PT Wijaya Karya and PT Pembangunan Perumahan.

The port will be able to handle containers of 3.5 million twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs) when the first stage is completed in 2020. The capacity will be expanded to 5.5 million TEUs in the second stage and then to 7.5 million TEUs in the final stage by 2027, which is half the capacity of Jakarta’s Tanjung Priok Port, the busiest port of Indonesia.[6]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










*Access Road
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sport, Papua Province

Papua Bangkit Stadium. Builder: PT Pembangunan Perumahan (Persero)


----------



## Indos

Biggest Indonesian Port, Tanjung Priok Port. Location: Jakarta

*Port of Tanjung Priok*

*Port of Tanjung Priok* (Indonesian: _Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok_) is the busiest and most advanced Indonesian seaport,[2] handling more than 50% of Indonesia's trans-shipment cargo traffic. The port is located at Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, which is operated by Indonesian state owned PT Pelindo II. The port loaded and unloaded 6.2 million, 6.92 million, and 7.8 million TEUs of cargo during 2016, 2017 and 2018 respectively, out of a total capacity of about 8 million TEUs.[3] The container port ranked as 22nd busiest in the world by Lloyd's One Hundred Ports 2019.[4]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_of_Tanjung_Priok


----------



## Indos

Tanjung Priok port is still being developed and if you can see on the video in the previous post there is reclamation land that appear, there will be second reclamation project to create more terminal that according to the plan will be started this year. But as Patimban port is also almost finished for its first stage, I think second reclamation project for Priok port is halted. This is below the picture of the development using reclamation work. The only section in the first stage that has already been operated is the white section one near the road connecting the new port with the older port.







First terminal in New Tanjung Priok port (using reclamation) has already been operated since 2017.


----------



## Indos

Papua Province

Trans Papua 2020


----------



## Indos

Soekarno Hatta Airport (Indonesia main Airport located near Jakarta)
Operator: PT Angkasa Pura II (Persero).

Currently it has 3 terminal but the fourth terminal will be built which is currently under design process and will complete its design in February 2021. It has three runway and if the fourth design is completed it can handle 100 million passenger every year. With this Covid 19 impact on airline, I believe the construction of the fourth terminal possibly will be started in 2025. 

Terminal 4 design (estimated construction cost is 1 billion USD)


----------



## Indos

*Port of Merak

Port of Merak* is a seaport located in the Pulo Merak District of the city of Cilegon, Banten, on the northwestern tip of Java, Indonesia. The port and district are named after the green peafowl, which once lived in the region, but now only lives in the nearby Ujung Kulon National Park. The port is connected to Jakarta via the Jakarta-Merak Toll Road.

*Port operations*
The port is a key transport link between Java and Sumatra and is a major service provider for the heavy passenger and commercial ferry traffic from Merak to Bakauheni across the Sunda Strait on the southern tip of Sumatra. Ferry services are operated by state owned _PT Angkutan Sungai dan Penyeberangan_ (ASDP).

Merak port also provides services for Indonesia's largest concentration of petrochemical facilities located nearby along the Merak peninsula. More than 40 petrochemical plants operate near the seaport, an increase from two in 1990.[5] In 2007 Shell Oil announced plans to expand its Merak port operations with the construction of a $US52 million oil storage tank.[6]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Journey from Merak port (Java) into Bakauhuni port (Sumatra)


----------



## Indos

*High-speed rail in Indonesia*
*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
*Jump to navigation Jump to search*
*

*
*Proposed high-speed railway in Java, Indonesia*

*Indonesia's first – and historic Southeast Asia's first – high-speed rail (HSR) project was expected to connect the national capital Jakarta with Bandung in neighboring West Java province, covering a distance of over 140 kilometres. *

*Funding and joint venture*
The China Railway Group Limited (CREC) will form a joint venture with a consortium of Indonesia's state-owned enterprises (SOEs) led by PT Wijaya Karya Tbk (IDX: WIKA) in developing the first High Speed Train (HST) in the country.[34]

On Friday, 16 October 2015, Chinese and Indonesian state-owned companies officially signed the deal to build the first high-speed railway in Indonesia.[35] The project cost was estimated to be US$5.5 billion (80 trillion rupiah). The deal was signed by China Railway International Co. Ltd. Chairman Yang Zhongmin and Dwi Windarto, the president director of a consortium of Indonesian state companies, PT Pilar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia.[36] China Development Bank has given a commitment to fund 75 percent of the project costs with loan terms of 40 years for the loan—with an initial grace period of 10 years—with fixed loan rate. CRCC will hold majority shares in the planned JV company, while WIKA holds 30 percent and small portions for local toll operator PT Jasa Marga Tbk (IDX: JSMR), train operator PT Kereta Api Indonesia and plantation company PT Perkebunan Nusantara VIII.[34] and electronics company PT LEN Industry.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Progress Mei 2020. The works is conducted by 20 % Chinese workers, while 80 % are Indonesian worker.

Jakarta-Bandung HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal71

Indonesia is such a beautiful country. I was planning to visit Bali last April but the bloody virus came.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bengal71 said:


> Indonesia is such a beautiful country. I was planning to visit Bali last April but the bloody virus came.



AlhamduliLLAH. We are blessed by ALLAH SWT. 

After visiting Bali, dont forget to visit Lombok island as well, there will be MOTO GP race that will be held there, and the first race is in 2021. @waz was also almost there, but unfortunately he cannot get there due to earthquake in Lombok and he stuck at Bali. Lombok island is just beside Bali and the beaches are better than Bali.

Here is the highway in Mataram, Lombok main city, it is in the south ring road of the city.






Mataram City road






Mandalika MOTO GP Sircuit under construction






Another road in Lombok island






No need to be worried with food since the island is populated by Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Lombok Island, Mandalika

Pullman Hotel Mandalika progress 2019. Constructor PT WIKA Gedung (subsidiary of PT Wijaya Karya (Persero).

The hotel and villa is close with Mandalika Moto GP Sircuit


----------



## Indos

*Mandalika Resort Project *(Lombok Island)

The Mandalika Resort Project is a US$3 Billion project backed by the Indonesian Tourism Development Corporation (ITDC) that is set to become a world-class destination and special economic zone (SEZ). With 1175Ha of tourism-related mixed-use product, this project represents a different version of ‘Bali’ and a new approach to the island tourism model for development. Highlights of this region include its proximity from main airport hubs such as Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and Australia – housing over 10,000,000 hotel rooms (Pullman, Paramount Resort, Club Med, Grand Mercure Hotel); a theme park, eco-park, water park and mangrove park; the world-class Kuta beach Lombok, the Yacht Marina and an international street circuit (Moto GP 2021).






*ITDC*

PT Pengembangan Pariwisata Indonesia (Persero), commonly referred to as the Indonesia Tourism Development Corporation (ITDC), is a state-owned enterprise that specializes in the development and management of integrated tourism complexes. For more than 45 years ITDC has presided over its flagship, The Nusa Dua, a world- renowned tourism complex in south Bali, which over the years has remained the holiday island’s most coveted destination for its many upmarket hospitality brands. The Nusa Dua began in 1974 when ITDC took over what was unproductive coastal land with the pursuit of creating a luxury tourism enclave, one that would go on to attract an upper-end demographic of international travellers and large scale conventions and exhibitions, such as the IMF-World Bank Annual Meetings 2018, held at the prestigious Bali Nusa Dua Convention Center (BNDCC).

The development of The Nusa Dua, is the World Bank’s first tourism project for Indonesia, acted as the catalyst for Bali tourism while providing the Balinese and the Indonesian people across this legendary archipelago with a benchmark for future destinations. Those new destinations are now well underway thanks to ITDC.

Today, ITDC has been further entrusted with the development of The Mandalika along the southern coastline of Bali’s neighboring island of Lombok. With its decades of expertise as a respected tourism developer, ITDC is the country’s ideal organization for the enormous project, what has been lauded as Indonesia's next integrated destination of note, equipped with international standard facilities and attractions set in a distinct culture and peerless natural surroundings. The Mandalika is an example of the Indonesian government’s commitment to today’s tourism industry with an aim of becoming the nation's top foreign exchange earner. In lockstep with the government, ITDC is a well-suited partner with nearly five decades of direct experience, to create planned tourism destinations throughout the country.

ITDC 100% shares are fully owned by the Republic of Indonesia represented by the Government of the Republic of Indonesia/Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN), in which the Republic of Indonesia becomes the final parent entity.

https://www.itdc.co.id/about-us


----------



## Indos

*Bali Island*

Bali Mandara Toll road (High Way). 

Constructors : PT Adhi Karya (Persero), PT Hutama Karya (Persero), PT Wijaya Karya (Persero). Built and operated by state owned consortium PT Jasa Marga Bali toll. Finished construction in 2013


----------



## Indos

Sulawesi island

Manado-Bitung Highway

Build and operated by PT Jasa Marga Bitung ( a subsidiary of PT Jasa Marga (Persero) )






Look like the road is almost finished and it will likely be operated soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Under Jokowi, government continue building 16 dams from previous administration and build another new 49 dams. Most of the dams are still under construction.


----------



## Indos

Greater Jakarta Light Rapid Transit (LRT) First Phase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acelaw

because i love infra project, let me contribute a litle bit to this thread

Makkasar Toll Road progress





Sumatera Toll Road progress






Medan-Danau Toba

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acelaw

the biggest reclamation project at eastern indonesia






Makassar New Port Progress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

New Yogyakarta Airport in Kulon Progo, Central Java, has been completed and will replace previous Yogyakarta airport. It was inaugurated by Jokowi about several days ago. This new airport is built to handle 20 times capacity of previous airport or 20 million passenger per year.

So for you guys wanting to go to Central Java to visit Borobudur temple, you now will use this new airport. The airport is operated by state owned PT Angkasa Pura 1.

Here you can see the look and inside of the new airport.


----------



## Indos

Another video of new Yogyakarta International Airport. Talking about some facilities inside the airport and also some transportation accessibility to the new airport.


----------



## Indos

Once again Yogyakarta new Airport. This video will give more view about the design of the airport.


----------



## Indos

*Greater Jakarta LRT to open to public in July 2022 *​
News Desk 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Tue, September 8, 2020 / 03:37 pm 







Three workers polish the concrete base of the LRT railway in Kampung Makassar, East Jakarta. The railway is part of the Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi (Jabodebek) LRT, which will open to the public in July 2022, property developer and state-owned construction firm PT Adhi Karya has confirmed. (The Jakarta Post/P.J.Leo )


The Greater Jakarta LRT serving Jakarta, Bogor, Depok and Bekasi will open to the public in July 2022, property developer and state-owned construction firm PT Adhi Karya has confirmed. 

“Taking into account testing and commissioning processes and GoA 3 [Global Automatic Train Control], operational trials, then the Greater Jakarta LRT will begin commercial operations in July 2022,” the company’s operational director, Pundjung Setya Brata, said as quoted by kompas.com 

The Greater Jakarta LRT, not to be confused with LRT Jakarta that currently only consists of the Velodrome-Kelapa Gading line, is being built and maintained by state-owned company PT Adhi Karya, with its trains to be manufactured by state-owned company PT Industri Kereta Api Indonesia (INKA).

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Greater Jakarta LRT to open to public in July 2022". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...karta-lrt-to-open-to-public-in-july-2022.html.


Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Pekanbaru-Dumai High Way has been completed. It is 131 km long and is built by PT Hutama Karya (Persero). Trans Sumatra High Way (toll road) is predicted to be finished in 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*26 companies in talks for $700 million Lombok airport overhaul *​
Mardika Parama 
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, October 6, 2020 / 03:21 pm






State-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura (AP) I announced on Monday that 26 foreign and local companies had passed the prequalification stage as they seek to join the overhaul and operation of Lombok International Airport. The selected company would devise and implement the airport’s design, build, finance, operate and transfer (DBFOT) process with a 30-year concession period.

The project’s value is estimated at Rp 10.3 trillion (nearly US$700 million) and will adopt a usage fee scheme to return the investment. “We highly appreciate the enthusiasm of all 26 strategic partner candidate, who are among the world’s best airport operators and Indonesia’s best infrastructure companies. All of them have a commitment to work together to develop Lombok International Airport,” AP I president director Faik Fahmi said in a statement on Monday.

The foreign companies that passed the prequalification process include Royal Schipol Group from the Netherlands, South Korea’s Incheon Airport, Singapore’s Changi Airport, Malaysia Airports Holdings Berhad, German’s Munich Airport, France’s Vinci Airports and China Construction.

Meanwhile, local companies that passed the same stage are state-owned construction firms Adhi Karya and Waskita Karya as well as privately owned Astra Infra. Lombok International Airport is undergoing a massive expansion to double its passenger capacity from 3.5 million to 7 million.

The airport’s runway is also being expanded from 2,750 meters to 3,300 m, allowing wide-body aircraft such as the Boeing 747-400 to land. Other infrastructure, such as aircraft parking space and aprons, are also being refurbished to increase the airport’s capacity. process, which is a detailed talk with AP I regarding their project proposals.

The prequalification’s final result is scheduled to be announced on Jan. 29, according to the press release from AP I. The companies are currently in the so-called The Mandalika Special Economic Zone (SEZ) on Lombok Island is listed as one of the government’s five super-priority destinations, in a program aimed to make tourism the new driver of Indonesia’s economic growth.

The island is set to host the prestigious MotoGP event after securing a deal with Dorna Sports, the MotoGP rights holder, for a race slot in the 2021 season. The deal was sealed in January 2019 by the Indonesia Tourism Development Corporation (ITDC), the state-owned company responsible for developing the Mandalika SEZ.









26 companies in talks for $700 million Lombok airport overhaul


State-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura I has announced that 26 foreign and local companies have passed the prequalification stage as they seek to join the overhaul and operation of Lombok International Airport.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia latest industrial park, Batang Industrial Park. It has capacity to be developed into 4.300 hectare since all the land is own by state owned company, Perhutani. The labor cost in this area is also much cheaper than in West Java which is a center of industrialization in Indonesia. I suggest for high technology industry investor should invest in West Java where for labor intensive industry investor can invest in Central Java.

Batang Industrial Park, 4.300 hectare, Central Java


----------



## Indos

Eastern Indonesia

A bridge has been made to connect two small islands in Eastern Indonesia region. One island has been relatively populated while the other island is still quite empty.


----------



## Indos

South Sulawesi (Sulawesi island)

Twin Tower Makassar ground breaking. Builder: PT Waskita Karya (Persero/state owned company). Period of construction: 18 months.

The towers are intended for local government office and malls. The tower will be the fifth tallest building in Indonesia and the tallest in Eastern Indonesia.


















Ground Breaking Ceremony,


----------



## Indos

After more research I found that the first tower is for local government office and the second tower is for local parliament office and also hotel. The twin towers are build in the reclamation land. The financing is done by PT Waskita Karya and South Sulawesi government has 22 years period to pay (soft loan).

It is also a cooperation between state owned company (Waskita Karya) and local government company. Here in Indonesia beside having state owned companies, we also have many companies own by local governments (provinces).


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> South Sulawesi (Sulawesi island)
> 
> Twin Tower Makassar ground breaking. Builder: PT Waskita Karya (Persero/state owned company). Period of construction: 18 months.
> 
> The towers are intended for local government office and malls. The tower will be the fifth tallest building in Indonesia.
> 
> View attachment 686918
> 
> View attachment 686919
> 
> View attachment 686920
> 
> View attachment 686921
> 
> 
> Ground Breaking Ceremony,


Ntar kalo habis demo mampir ke mall dulu buat ngadem.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Ntar kalo habis demo mampir ke mall dulu buat ngadem.



Yang penting itu ijin dari bos Kalla, kalo daerah situ mah


----------



## Indos

*Patimban vs. Tanjung Priok: A complementary competition between two giants *​
Adrian Syahminur 

- Jakarta / Mon, November 9, 2020 / 04:59 pm






Phase one of the US$2.9 billion Patimban Port development project on the northern coast of West Java is scheduled to operate later this year with a container terminal able to handle 250,000 20-foot-equivalent units (TEU) and a car terminal to handle 218,000 built-up cars.

The Patimban Port, built on 370 hectares, has been designed to be the largest international seaport in Indonesia when its final stage of development is completed in 2027, with an annual capacity of more than 7 million TEUs of containers and 600,000 built-up cars.

Right from the outset, the port has been designed to be a container and car terminal. Patimban will compete with Jakarta’s international seaport of Tanjung Priok, which is also located on the northern coast of West Java.

The question is then, what will be the role of the two giant seaports in Indonesia’s national logistics system? West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil has planned an ambitious program to develop around Patimban Port a new large metropolitan area with 10 smart futuristic cities adopting 4.0 technology for more than 1 million inhabitants.

Patimban has the advantage of being supported by several large manufacturing centers in Karawang and Bekasi. The biggest supporter is certainly Japan-brand automotive manufacturer. No wonder, a big portion of the port project financing is provided by Japan.

The cargo is there, and the connection between the port and the supporting industrial estates has been clearly defined from the beginning. Freight transportation from Karawang and Bekasi will be easy as they are connected with toll highways. Tanjung Priok has been facing traffic congestion within Jakarta. At present, the port relies heavily on cargo supplies from industrial areas in Bekasi and Karawang, in West Java and from Tangerang on the west side of Jakarta in the Banten province.

Tanjung Priok port expansion also has been hindered by a lack of development areas. In the beginning, the capacity of Patimban will not be equal to Tanjung Priok’s. A quarter of a million containers is nothing compared to more than 7 million boxes handled by Tanjung Priok annually.

However, cargo will continue to move to the east along with the increasing capacity of Patimban. It is good for the community and road users as they will enjoy a higher average driving speed. The traffic load will be partly distributed to the east and leave a relatively empty road to the west.

When Patimban comes into full-capacity operation, most industries in West Java will prefer to ship their products through this new port and this shift will deeply erode Tanjung Priok’s business volume. The car terminal at Tanjung Priok is now the largest in the country, handling the export of 572,000 built-up cars in 2019. But when Patimban operates at full capacity, the Jakarta port will lose a big chunk of its cargo business.

In order to remain competitive, Tanjung Priok should diversify its business and move away from export and import trade as a transshipment port for other seaports in the Western part of Java. Tanjung Priok has more facilities to run transshipment services and should rearrange the deployment of its terminals to accommodate such a role.

Tanjung Priok could develop a good connection (data, vessels, operation) with feeder ports and use all connected terminals as a single yard. That connection will bring more potential container cargo. Another game Tanjung Priok could play is the distribution of domestic containers, loaded with fast-moving consumer goods to supply the need of people in other islands.

Domestic container shipments have taken a larger segment of sea transport across the vast archipelagic country. Tanjung Priok should also expand its handling capacity of heavy equipment to offset the loss of its car-export handling business in the years to come.


*** The writer is a logistics and supply chain analyst. The views expressed are his own.









Patimban vs. Tanjung Priok: A complementary competition between two giants


The Patimban Port, built on 370 hectares, has been designed to be the largest international seaport in Indonesia when its final stage of development is completed in 2027.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

145 km Trans-Sulawesi railway project is under way and at this year of 2020 the finished rail way infrastructure has reached 47 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Central Java

Rail way project to support new Yogyakarta airport


----------



## Indos

Mandalika Sircuit update. The sircuit and the area around Mandalika is built by ITDC, a state owned tourism company that also built main resorts in top Indonesia tourism spots like Nusa Dua resort , Bali, and Labuan Bajo, NTT. Contractor is PT PP (Persero), another state owned company.

Mandalika Sircuit will host one series in Moto GP 2021 race











ITDC Creating Destinations


PT Pengembangan Pariwisata Indonesia (Persero), commonly referred to as the Indonesia Tourism Development Corporation (ITDC), is a state-owned enterprise that specializes in the development and management of integrated tourism complexes.




www.itdc.co.id


----------



## Indos

High Speed Rail Train. Builder: Chinese company and Indonesia state owned consortium (INKA, LEN, Wijaya Karya, KAI, Perhutani VIII ). Expected to be finisned maybe in 2023 or 2024.


----------



## Indos

*Ministry to start bidding process for nine toll roads worth Rp 142.5 trillion by year-end *​
Mardika Parama 
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, November 17, 2020 / 08:39 am






Workers bolt together steel sections to be used for the construction of the Cimanggis-Cibitung toll road project in Cimatis, Bekasi, West Java. (The Jakarta Post/P.J.Leo )


The Public Works and Housing Ministry is aiming to start the bidding process of nine toll road sections, with a combined length of 350 kilometers and combined investment of around Rp 142.5 trillion (US$10 billion), by year-end, a minister has said.

Minister Basuki Hadimuljono on Sunday said the government aimed to expedite the toll road bidding process to push down logistics costs, improve connectivity and provide employment opportunities in the country. “We believe that only through improved connectivity can we increase investment on the ground and create more jobs in the future,” he said in a statement.

The proposed toll roads include the 39.2-km-long Kamal-Teluk Naga-Rajeg toll road in Banten, worth around Rp 18.5 trillion, and the 37.7 km access toll road for Japan-backed Patimban Seaport in West Java, with an estimated investment of Rp 6.36 trillion. Other listed toll road projects up for bidding are the Cikunir-Ulujami elevated toll road section in Jakarta, stretching for 21.5 km, as well as Bali’s 95.5 km Gilimanuk-Mengwi toll road worth Rp 19.7 trillion.

Other toll roads include the Semanan-Balaraja toll road in Banten, worth around Rp 15.5 trillion. The nine projects are among 158 ongoing infrastructure projects that are funded through the public-private partnership (PPP) scheme, worth around Rp 1.3 quadrillion, which are currently in either the transaction, preparation or planning process according to the ministry’s document.

The government has long made efforts to reduce the stubbornly high logistics costs in the country and reduce price disparities among the country’s many islands. The country’s logistic costs stand at 23.5 percent of the country’s GDP, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said in September.

Earlier this year, the government stated that it would offer six toll road projects, including the Patimban toll road and the Cikunir-Ulujami elevated toll road, with a combined value of Rp 80.5 trillion to investors this year, while it planned to auction the projects in the third and fourth quarters of 2020, according to the ministry.

The ministry has wrapped up the bidding of the Solo-Yogyakarta-New Yogyakarta International Airport (NYIA) toll road in Central Java and Yogyakarta, spanning 93.25 km with an investment value of Rp 28.58 trillion, as well as a 75.82 km toll road connecting Yogyakarta and Bawen, Central Java.

The ministry plans to build 2,500 km of toll roads by 2024, it stated. The ministry has also vowed to expedite the preparation process for seven PPP infrastructure projects worth Rp 76.3 trillion, which are planned to enter the early transaction phase by the first quarter of 2021.

“In 2021, we will start the procurement process for six roads that span 208.7 km and a drinking water system project. If everything goes smoothly, we could execute the process for all listed projects,” the ministry’s infrastructure financing director general Eko “Heri” Djoeli Heripoerwanto said in an online press conference on Nov. 11.









Ministry to start bidding process for nine toll roads worth Rp 142.5 trillion by year-end


The Public Works and Housing Ministry is aiming to start the bidding process of nine toll road sections, with a combined length of 350 kilometers and combined investment of around Rp 142.5 trillion (US$10 billion), by year-end, a minister has said.




www.thejakartapost.com





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In USD it is around 10 billion USD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

West Java province tries build a new center of economic development in the region which is in Rebana Golden Triangle areas. The areas has competitive infrastructure like Kertajati airport and the new Patimban port. They plan to build several industrial zones and also several new modern cities around those industrial zone. This will be West Java answer to stay competitive as investment site in Indonesia. West Java labor productivity is on par with Vietnam labors.


----------



## Indos

West Java infrastructure. This is the south side with has potency to be developed as tourism region due to its agricultural industry landscape.






West Java

Another route, Bandung- Subang


----------



## Indos

Jakarta-Bandung

The left side is HSR train infrastructure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Sulawesi island*

Trans Sulawesi train route progress


----------



## Indos

Just an example of the look of new residential project in Indonesia. This is in Semarang, Central Java


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> West Java province tries build a new center of economic development in the region which is in Rebana Golden Triangle areas. The areas has competitive infrastructure like Kertajati airport and the new Patimban port. They plan to build several industrial zones and also several new modern cities around those industrial zone. This will be West Java answer to stay competitive as investment site in Indonesia. West Java labor productivity is on par with Vietnam labors.



One Indonesia private owned developer company has already tried to take benefit from Patimban port and Kertajati airport in Rebana region, West Java, by investing in Subang to make both industrial and a new city with residential and all of the supported facility like education, commercial, entertainment and others.

They will start with 2.700 hectare land that is located just beside a new toll road that is just completed, Cipali Toll road.

By seeing their design plan it is clear that the areas next to their new city project is intended for industrial complex.














Suryacipta Bangun Kota Masa Depan Subang Smartpolitan


Mengantisipasi kehadiran Pelabuhan Patimban yang membentuk segitiga kawasan pertumbuhan bersama Bandara Kertajati di Majalengka dan kawasan-kawasan industri di Purwakarta, Suryacipta segera membangun Subang Smartpolitan.




ekonomi.bisnis.com


----------



## Indos

Meanwhile, one of our state owned companies, PTPN VIII, has also made a plan to make residential and industrial park in Rebana region, West Java. The project name is Subang Industrial Park.






Another private owned company (Bumimas Group) also has made a plan to make an industrial park in Subang


----------



## Indos

*Jokowi inaugurates $3b 'strategic' Patimban seaport*​
Maikel Jefriando 

Reuters Jakarta / Sun, December 20, 2020 / 03:41 pm








President Joko Widodo (center) delivers his remarks during the inauguration of Patimban seaport in West Java on Sunday, Dec. 20, 2020 in this screen grab from Presidential Secretariat YouTube account. (Courtesy of Presidential Secretariat YouTube account/-)


Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo inaugurated the Patimban sea port in West Java on Sunday, saying the new gateway would have a “strategic” role in boosting the nation’s pandemic-hit economy.

The 43.2 trillion rupiah (US$3.07 billion) port in the town of Subang, 140 km east of the capital Jakarta, is one of the government’s priority infrastructure projects, designed to boost Southeast Asia’s largest economy and relieve pressure on Jakarta’s congested Tanjung Priok port.

Speaking via link from the state palace, Jokowi said the first of three phases of the strategic project in Indonesia’s most populous province had been finished.

“Amid the pandemic, one of the national strategic projects, Patimban, has been completed,” he said. “With its strategic location, I am sure that Patimban will be key in connecting different sectors, from industrial manufacturing to agriculture, and increasing exports.”

Built with funding from the Japanese government, the port is expected to boost Indonesia’s economic recovery, after the Southeast Asian nation entered a recession for the first time in 22 years in the third quarter.

The government has targeted the port to boost the competitiveness of Indonesia’s exports, particularly in the automotive sector.

Transport Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said an operational trial of the port had been carried out this month, ahead of the first official day of operation on Sunday.

“In this inaugural operation, the first exports from Patimban will be carried out, including 140 cars made by Toyota and Daihatsu that will be sent to Brunei Darussalam,” he said.

Expected to be finished in entirety by 2027, the port is also expected to generate up to five million jobs in West Java.









Jokowi inaugurates $3b 'strategic' Patimban seaport


The 43.2 trillion rupiah (US$3.07 billion) port in the town of Subang, 140 km east of the capital Jakarta, is one of the government’s priority infrastructure projects.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Another new industrial park in Subang (Rebana Region, West Java). Look like many businesses see this region as lucrative for manufacturing base after Patimban port and several new road development (Patimban Access road and Cipali Toll road)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Still in West Java, Rebana triangle region.

Local West Java government is preparing a Kertajati industrial park near Kertajati airport as new manufacturing base located in Majalengka






PT BIJB, a company owned by local West Java government is operating a new built Kertajati airport and try to build Aerocity near the airport (3.800 hectare) that will try to host many factories.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Still in West Java, Rebana triangle region.
> 
> Local West Java government is preparing a Kertajati industrial park near Kertajati airport as new manufacturing base located in Majalengka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT BIJB, a company owned by local West Java government is operating a new built Kertajati airport and try to build Aerocity near the airport (3.800 hectare) that will try to host many factories.



*West Java*


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Indonesia latest industrial park, Batang Industrial Park. It has capacity to be developed into 4.300 hectare since all the land is own by state owned company, Perhutani. The labor cost in this area is also much cheaper than in West Java which is a center of industrialization in Indonesia. I suggest for high technology industry investor should invest in West Java where for labor intensive industry investor can invest in Central Java.
> 
> Batang Industrial Park, 4.300 hectare, Central Java



*Central Java*

Batang industrial park current progress (3 Desember 2020). Construction works is being done by PT Waskita Karya, one of state owned construction companies. First phase is to develop 300 hectare land out of 4.300 hectare land.


----------



## Indos

Jakarta-Cikampek 2 High Way


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> One Indonesia private owned developer company has already tried to take benefit from Patimban port and Kertajati airport in Rebana region, West Java, by investing in Subang to make both industrial and a new city with residential and all of the supported facility like education, commercial, entertainment and others.
> 
> They will start with 2.700 hectare land that is located just beside a new toll road that is just completed, Cipali Toll road.
> 
> By seeing their design plan it is clear that the areas next to their new city project is intended for industrial complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suryacipta Bangun Kota Masa Depan Subang Smartpolitan
> 
> 
> Mengantisipasi kehadiran Pelabuhan Patimban yang membentuk segitiga kawasan pertumbuhan bersama Bandara Kertajati di Majalengka dan kawasan-kawasan industri di Purwakarta, Suryacipta segera membangun Subang Smartpolitan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekonomi.bisnis.com



Surya Cipta company profile


----------



## Indos

Look like there will be another Industrial complex in Karawang, West Java, and the construction has been started last year. This is more than 1 year old news (June 2019).






This is the new project explanation.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Look like there will be another Industrial complex in Karawang, West Java, and the construction has been started last year. This is more than 1 year old news (June 2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new project explanation.



So it is the industrial park progress in December 2020 and it has been occupied by several new built factories already.


----------



## Indos

Cibitung interchange. You can see Jakarta-Bandung HSR progress as well. West Java.


----------



## Indos

Actually even Java island still needs to be developed further. This is new road construction in new South route from Malang city into Blitar city, East Java.


----------



## Indos

Greater Jakarta LRT depo facility construction progress


----------



## Indos

*Description *(Google Translate)

Indonesia is a country with rice fields and fields stretching across its islands, where tens of millions of people live from agriculture. For them, the government focuses on building infrastructure, especially dams and irrigation. During 2015-2020, the government has built 18 new dams throughout the country. 

From the Rajui and Payaseunara Dam in Aceh, Titab in Bali, Bajulmati and Nipah in East Java, Raknamo and Rotiklot in NTT, and others to the Tapin Dam in South Kalimantan. We will continue to build the dam. 

The government is targeting as many as 61 new dams throughout Indonesia to be completed in stages until 2024. The development of dam infrastructure and irrigation channels is our effort to become a sovereign nation in the food sector.

*18 Dams for the Nation*


----------



## Indos

*West Java

Patimban Port*

First phase of the port development has been completed. There are three phase development according to the master plan. If all development phases have been completed, the port will be the biggest in Indonesia.

(There is English translation on the video)






According to West Java local government official who is responsible with the investement and industry activity, West Java government will build necessary infrastructure to make the port inter-connected with other areas in West Java, particularly Rebana Golden Triangle Region, so the region can be more industrialized and new modern cities can be developed.


----------



## Indos

*Terregra, Waskita sign $897.7 million deal to build seven hydro power plants *​
Norman Harsono 

The Jakarta Post 

PREMIUM Jakarta / Fri, January 8, 2021 / 04:22 pm






A mini hydropower plant in Buwun Sejati village, West Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara, on June 24, 2020.(Handout/PLN)


Publicly listed renewables developer PT Terregra Asia Energy has struck an agreement with state-owned construction firm PT Waskita Karya, with the latter set to build mega projects comprising seven hydro power plants worth Rp 12.5 trillion (US$897.7 million) on Sumatra Island. The projects consist of five mini hydropower plants (PLTMH) in North Sumatra and two hydropower plants (PLTA) in Aceh, according to the companies’ joint statement on Wednesday. 

The North Sumatra’s plants combined capacity is 42.98 megawatts (MW) and the Aceh plants’ is 467 MW. “Indonesia has huge renewable energy potential,” said Terregra president director Djani Sutedja. “Terregra Asia Energy continues to conduct research and development to contribute toward meeting Indonesia’s renewable energy needs.” Many studies predict Indonesia will miss its renewable e...









Terregra, Waskita sign $897.7 million deal to build seven hydro power plants


Publicly listed renewables developer PT Terregra Asia Energy has struck an agreement with state-owned construction firm PT Waskita Karya to build seven hydro power plants worth Rp 12.5 trillion (US$897.7 million) on Sumatra Island.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Jakpro to Build $400m Waste-to-Energy Plant in East Jakarta *​ 
BY :JAKARTA GLOBE 


DECEMBER 29, 2020 






Jakpro President Director Dwi Wahyu Daryoto, left, Wika Director Mursyid, second left, and Indoplas Group President Director Bobby Gafur Umar, second right, pose for a photo after the signing of an agreement on the construction of waste-to-energy plant in Jakarta on Dec. 28, 2020. (Antara Photo) 



*Jakarta.* Municipally-owned construction firm Jakarta Propertindo (Jakpro) has teamed up with a consortium to build a facility that will convert the city’s waste to electricity in East Jakarta.

The agreement to jointly build the plant was reached earlier this week between Jakpro and a consortium comprising state-owned construction firm Wijaya Karya (Wika) and waste management company Indoplas Group.

To be built in an area encompassing Cakung and Cilincing subdistricts, the facility is estimated to cost between $350 million and $400 million, the consortium said in a statement reaching Jakarta Globe on Tuesday. Construction works will take two to three years until completion, starting in the first half of next year.

Despite being located in East Jakarta, the facility will process solid waste taken from West Jakarta, according to Jakpro President Director Dwi Wahyu Daryoto.

It will have a capacity of up to 2,300 tons of waste per day to generate up to 40,000 megawatts of electrical energy, Dwi said.

The city plans to apply for the inclusion of the waste-to-energy plant to the list of central government’s strategic projects, which could result in tax incentives and other benefits.

Indoplas Group President Director Bobby Gafur Umar said the project will be privately funded and will take technological support from a German partner.

“The funding will come in one package with technological support from Germany using machinery in compliance to the Euro 5 emission standards,” Bobby said.

“Hopefully we can commence the project in mid-2021 and enter trial in 2024, so that Jakarta can better manage its waste that has become a long-standing problem in the city,” he added.

After the agreement was reached, Jakpro will set up a team to negotiate with the city government over the waste processing fee and other details.

The next step is to negotiate power supply agreement with state-run electricity company PLN.









Jakpro to Build $400m Waste-to-Energy Plant in East Jakarta


The plant will have a capacity of up to 2,300 tons of waste per day to generate up to 40,000 megawatts of electrical energy.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

I would rather suggest them to built the waste to Energy plant in Sentul, West Java, which is close to Jakarta. Jakarta has many population and cars/motorcycles already. 

Sentul is still green and can absorb C02 better than Jakarta


----------



## Indos

*Central Java*

Train route project from Kulonprogo Airport into Yogyakarta. 

Current progress.


----------



## Indos

Trans Sumatra High Way project. Base on the plan it will be completed in 2024. It is High Way road to channel all Sumatra main cities from Lampung province into Aceh Province. 

The high way construction is a collaboration of several giant state owned construction companies like PT Wijaya Karya, PT Hutama Karya, PT Adhi Karya, PT Waskita Karya, PT Pembangunan Perumahan (PP), and highway operator, PT Jasa Marga. 

It is one of official YT channels which is run by state owned ministry.


----------



## Indos

*Greater Jakarta*

Cengkareng–Batu Ceper–Kunciran Toll Road

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Cengkang-Batu Ceper-Kunciran Toll Road* is a toll road, which runs from Cengkareng to Kunciran in Greater Jakarta, Indonesia. This toll road is part of the Jakarta Outer Ring Road 2 network that will connect Soekarno-Hatta International Airport to Cilincing. The toll road will be connected to the Jakarta-Tangerang Toll Road, Kunciran-Serpong Toll Road, as well as Prof. Dr. Ir. Soedijatmo Toll Road.[1][2]

Cengkareng-Batu Ceper-Kunciran is 14.19 kilometers long, consisting of 4 work sections.[3][4] The four sections are, section 1 Kunciran – IC of Sultan Ageng Tirtayasa for 2.04 km, section 2 IC of Sultan Ageng Tirtayasa – on / off ramp of Benteng Betawi along 3.50 km. Then section 3 is the on / off ramp of Benteng Betawi – IC Husein Sastranegara along 6.50 km, and section 4 IC Husein Sastranegara – Benda Junction along 2.15 km. The toll road is expected to be operational by 2019.[5]






Cengkareng–Batu Ceper–Kunciran Toll Road - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Progress*


----------



## Indos

*West Java*

Cimanggis-Cibitung toll road (Highway) section 1 has been operated


----------



## Whizzack

This video gives a great summary of the history of the Jakarta - Bandung HSR project and why it's China that is finally constructing Indonesia's first HSR line instead if Japan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Food estate that is built by Government since October 2020 in NTT province, Eastern Indonesia, has shown good result. For the start it covers 5000 acres, and now government will try to expand it into 10.000 acres. In order to reach the target, Jokowi government has been building 6 reservoirs in the province where 2 of them have already been finished.


----------



## Indos

60 km electrified rail way is completed between Yogyakarta and Solo, two Central Java important cities. The source in official President website. The train seen in this video is designed and made by state owned train maker PT INKA. Jokowi himself inaugurate the rail route









Resmikan KRL Yogyakarta-Solo, Presiden: Ini Transportasi Massal Ramah Lingkungan


Acara peresmian tersebut berlangsung di Stasiun Tugu Yogyakarta dan merupakan bagian dari rangkaian kunjungan kerja Presiden ke Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta.




www.presidenri.go.id










PT INKA electric trains, EA 202, or also known as *KRL i9000 KfW, *which have been used for Jakarta Commuter line will serve new route Solo-Jogya Commuter Line.


----------



## Indos

*West Java*

Patimban Port progress. This is planned to be the biggest port in Indonesia and will be built in stages until its fully development in 2027.


----------



## Whizzack

Spaceport will bring more benefits than risks, says Indonesian space agency as Papuans divided over project
(ni) Biak Spaceport 02
Indonesia's Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN) office in East Jakarta. (Photo: Nivell Rayda) 
Nivell Byline - smiling
By Nivell Rayda
18 Mar 2021 06:21AM
(Updated: 18 Mar 2021 10:20AM)

JAKARTA: Indonesia’s National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) said the benefits of the country's first spaceport in Biak, Papua, are greater than the downsides, while locals are divided over the project. 

The planned rocket launch site will be located on the eastern coast of the impoverished and remote island of Biak, which overlooks the Pacific Ocean. Biak is part of the Indonesian province of Papua, one of the most biodiverse regions on the planet.

The launch site will be used to launch unmanned space rockets and Indonesian president Joko Widodo has in December last year invited Elon Musk to consider Indonesia as a launch site for SpaceX. 

Some residents fear the project could potentially result in the destruction of forests and displacement of residents.

In response, LAPAN chief Thomas Djamaluddin told CNA that the agency has been communicating to the people of Biak about these risks, and that most of the residents agree that the benefits outweigh the drawbacks.

“LAPAN has received a letter of support from customary leaders in Biak for the building of the spaceport. There have been rejections before because of a lack of communication. 

“But by continuously approaching and communicating with them, they now see the benefits (of the project), support it and hope it can have a huge contribution to the local economy,” he said.

Mr Djamaluddin said feasibility studies for the planned spaceport are currently being conducted and the Ministry of Forestry and Environment is scheduled to conduct an environmental impact assessment of the project some time this year.

“The environmental impact assessment was supposed to be conducted last year but it was postponed because of the pandemic,” he said.


“By 2024 we can already test multi-stage rockets at the facility even though the launch site does not fully function as a spaceport. We will continue to look for investors. We don’t have a specific timeframe as to when we have to decide whether we want to build a large-scale spaceport or a small scale one,” he said.

However, Mr Djamaluddin said LAPAN hopes to have its own spaceport by 2040.

“Indonesia has a target of building our own spaceport as well as a satellite manufacturing facility by the year 2045, in time for the centennial anniversary of our independence,” he said.

“If we can find international partners it can be faster.”

SPLIT VIEWS ON THE PROJECT AMONG LOCALS

Biak, a 2,400 sq km island, is home to a wide variety of wildlife, some of them are endangered. The forest which covered the island also provides food for the indigenous Papuans who still practise sustenance living. Biak is surrounded by pristine beaches and a thriving coral reef ecosystem.

With the project threatening the way of life of its 140,000 inhabitants, some people in Biak have expressed their rejections towards the project.

“The people of Biak are split on how they feel about the project,” Biak resident Yamander Yensenem told CNA. “People are afraid of the idea that the government will be launching rockets in Biak. They worry about the potential impacts the launch site might have.”

Another Biak resident, Mr Apolos Sroyer, said the massive project will create huge environmental and social impacts for the people of Biak.

“We have been practising sustenance living for generations. The forest is where we hunt and forage for food. Our sea is where we fish and find food. If this project goes ahead our forest, land and sea will be polluted. Then where will we find food?” he said.

Mr Dwi Sawung of the non-for-profit organisation Indonesian Forum for the Environment (WALHI) said the project poses a serious threat to Biak’s biodiversity and its people.

“There will be mass relocations and deforestations because the launch site will require a lot of space. Meanwhile, there is a big risk of fuel leakage and rocket fuels are both corrosive and toxic which can pollute the land and the sea,” Mr Sawung told CNA.

“Several satellites also use nuclear batteries. There are risks of radiation and pollution, particularly if an explosion occurs. The project poses major risks to the environment and the government must communicate these risks well to the people of Biak.”

READ: Indonesia is poised for EV riches as Tesla circles, but a nickel rush could hurt the environment
Meanwhile, there are locals who are in favour of the project for the potential development. 

Last week, Herry Ario Naap, head of the Biak Numfor regency, travelled to Jakarta to meet with LAPAN executives “to state that the regency administration, legislature and representatives of the customary community support the plan to build a spaceport in Biak Numfor regency.”

Mr Naap told reporters after the meeting on Mar 12 that rejections for the plan only come from a handful of people.

“The tribal chief where the project will be located and the clans who own the tribal land there have expressed their support and commitment to the spaceport,” he said. “Those who do not support the idea are not even from the planned site. They reject the project because they do not understand the benefits.”

The regent said that his office will continue to stage meetings with the people of Biak and promised to communicate both the positive and negative impacts of the spaceport.

“In general, people of Biak understand that this project will bring positive impacts to the regency. There will be roads and supporting infrastructures which will benefit everyone. The presence of a spaceport will inspire children to learn about space, astronomy, science and engineering so that they too can one day work at the spaceport,” he said.

PROJECT SCALE DEPENDS ON INVESTORS' NEEDS

Mr Djamaluddin, the LAPAN chief, said there are currently two options on the table - building a large-scale spaceport used by multiple countries or creating a small-scale launch site capable of sending nano and micro satellites under 100kg in weight into orbit.

“We are looking for international partners for the large-scale option. We have offered this project to Japan, Korea, China, India as well as SpaceX. We might end up building a consortium because this will be an international launch site which can provide services to multiple countries,” he said. “There have been interests but they are still general in nature.”

Mr Djamaluddin said a large-scale spaceport would require a huge space.

“Existing large-scale launch sites can be around to 10km by 5km in size because we need a buffer zone for safety and security reasons. It will depend on our partners and their needs. During our initial discussions, some say they don’t need that big. But there are other launch sites which are larger than 50sq km,” he said.

Building the 50 sq km spaceport would mean relocating hundreds of people living in the sub-district of Saukobye as well as those living in the nearby town of Korim, both of which would sit inside the spaceport’s exclusion zone. 

LAPAN, Mr Djamaluddin added, has so far secured 100 ha of the land needed.

The planned site sits one degree below the equator and directly borders the Pacific Ocean which are ideal for launching spaceships and satellites. The equator has more rotational speed which means rockets will need less fuel to reach orbit, he said. 

“It will be Asia Pacific’s first equatorial launch site,” he said. “The only other equatorial launch sites are located in Latin America. That is our key selling point.”

Mr Djamaluddin added that LAPAN also plans to build a satellite assembly and testing facility in Biak if Indonesia can find investors for the large-scale spaceport project.

The LAPAN chief said the agency is still calculating how much money they will need to build the spaceport. “It all depends on the design. Meanwhile, the design depends on the needs of the investors,” he said.

However, Mr Rawung, the environmental activist, opined that most investors would stay clear from the project if there are strong objections from the ground. 

“More and more companies are looking to do their businesses in a sustainable and environmentally friendly way. Countries are also under pressure from their citizens to do the same. 

“They will gravitate more to projects which leave little carbon footprint, minimise deforestation and pose small threats to the environment. These are things which Indonesia cannot provide,” he said.

Source: CNA/ni











Spaceport will bring more benefits than risks, says Indonesian space agency as Papuans divided over project


JAKARTA: Indonesia’s National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) said the benefits of the country's first spaceport in Biak, Papua, are greater than the downsides, while locals are divided over the project. The planned rocket launch site will be located on the eastern coast o




www.channelnewsasia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Central Java

Phase 1 of Grand Batang City will be completed in Q3 2021 with a total area of 450 Ha.* 






Currently almost completing the work on land grading. Infrastructure access, housing, clean water and waste treatment are some of the ongoing developments by PUPR (Public Work and Housing Ministry). 

The construction of Grand Batang City will be served by 5 main infrastructure networks which connect industrial estates in Java. Investors can build the factory later this year. 

Grand Batang City has a total area of 4,300 hectares, divided into three clusters.
1. Cluster 1 which has 3.100 hectares is cluster for Automotive, Chemical, and Equipment industries
2. Cluster 2 which has 800 hectares is cluster for ICT, Electronics, and Trade industries
3. Cluster 3 which has 400 hectares is cluster for Commercial Business Zone and Resorts 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Batang industrial park current progress (3 Desember 2020). Construction works is being done by PT Waskita Karya, one of state owned construction companies. First phase is to develop 300 hectare land out of 4.300 hectare land.


----------



## Indos

*Sumitomo Mitsui Construction to build part of phase 2 of Jakarta MRT *​

News Desk 
Kyodo News
Jakarta / Wed, April 21, 2021 / 02:55 pm







City-owned public transportation operator MRT Jakarta and Shimizu-Adhi Karya Joint Venture (SAJV) signed a project contract of construction packages 201 for 2.8 kilometers railway line of Hotel Indonesia traffic circle - Harmoni section on Monday. The signing, took place at HI traffic circle MRT station, marks the development of the second phase of MRT project. (PT MRT Jakarta/PT MRT Jakarta)


Japan's Sumitomo Mitsui Construction has won a contract to build part of the second phase of the mass rapid transit system project in Jakarta. The system's operator, PT. MRT Jakarta, held a signing ceremony Tuesday in the Indonesian capital to award the 4.6 trillion rupiah ($316 million) contract to a joint venture between Sumitomo Mitsui Construction and Indonesian state-owned firm PT. Hutama Karya.

The joint venture will undertake the CP203 section of the phase 2 of the MRT project, including construction of a 1.4-kilometer tunnel between Mangga Besar Station and the Kota Tua area as well as the building of Kota Station and Glodok Station, according to the operator.

The construction is scheduled to take 72 months, starting in September 2021 and ending in August 2027. Sumitomo Mitsui Construction and Hutama Karya were also involved in the first phase of the Jakarta MRT project. In the construction section, there are many buildings of cultural value, notably in the old town. Entrances to new stations will be designed with consideration given to the scenery.

Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan, who attended the signing ceremony, expressed hope that the project will be carried out with the cooperation of the central and local governments, publicly owned companies and private companies. The transportation system's phase 2 construction has been behind schedule following unsuccessful tenders.

The first section of phase 2 went to Japanese general contractor Shimizu and Indonesia's PT. Adhi Karya in a contract in February last year. The operator hopes to sign contracts for civil engineering and railroading works of the remaining sections by July.









Sumitomo Mitsui Construction to build part of phase 2 of Jakarta MRT


The system's operator, PT. MRT Jakarta, held a signing ceremony Tuesday in the Indonesian capital to award the 4.6 trillion rupiah ($316 million) contract to a joint venture between Sumitomo Mitsui Construction and Indonesian state-owned firm PT. Hutama Karya.




www.thejakartapost.com





-----------------------------------------------------

Phase 2: 

Hotel Indonesia (HI) - Harmoni : Shimizu and Indonesian state owned company, PT Adhi Karya
Harmoni-Glodok/Kota : Sumitomo Mitsui and Indonesian state owned company, PT Hutama Karya (HK)


----------



## Indos

JAKARTA MRT Phase 2 construction progress has reached 12 percent 






Comparison

Jakarta MRT during rush hour


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia remains Java-centric despite Jokowi's infrastructure campaign*​




An aerial photograph shows the development of a toll road connecting North Sumatra's capital of Medan to the provincial city of Tebing Tinggi. It is one of the national strategic projects being developed by the central government.(Antara/Irsan Mulyadi)


Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Sun, May 23, 2021


Despite the emergence of new urban centers on other islands, the Indonesian population of over 270 million people remains concentrated on Java as other islands still fail to catch up with the development achieved on the country’s most populous island. 

Java had roughly 151.6 million people, or around 56.1 percent of the population, as of September last year, according to Statistics Indonesia’s (BPS) latest population census.

In contrast, the population of Kalimantan, which has an area four times larger than Java, accounted for 6.15 percent of the total population. “Inequality in development is one of the factors behind the unequal population distribution,” BPS researcher Nashrul Wajdi told The Jakarta Post on Saturday. “Java remains a ‘magnet’ for migrants from outside the island.”



https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2021/05/23/indonesia-remains-java-centric-despite-jokowis-i



--------------------------------------------

It needs time, even Sumatra highway hasnt been completed yet until inshaAllah 2024.


----------



## Indos

*Jokowi Unveils Ambition to Build World’s Largest Green Industrial Area in Kalimantan *

BY :JAYANTY NADA SHOFA 

MAY 31, 2021 








*Jakarta. *Indonesia will have the largest green industrial area in the world, according to President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo.

The head of state showed off the ambitious plan at the Partnering for Green Growth and Global Goals 2030 (P4G) summit on Monday. Located in North Kalimantan, the industrial estate will provide an impetus for green growth.

"Indonesia is currently developing the world's largest green industrial area in North Kalimantan. It will have a huge potential in renewable energy," Jokowi said in a recorded address.

"Indonesia also has the vision to build a carbon market and will have the world's largest carbon stock.”

In addition, Jokowi highlighted Indonesia’s openness for investments and technology transfers in the drive to become carbon neutral. He said, “funding and technology transfers are key in green development and carbon neutrality.”

At the South Korea-hosted conference, Jokowi also spoke of the Job Creation Law — the government’s strategy to tackle investment red tapes. He highlighted the importance of creating an enabling environment for a synergy between investment and job creation with green development.

“The Job Creation Law illustrates Indonesia’s commitment to ensure that economic growth and social progress does not jeopardize the environment,” the president said.

On a separate occasion, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan revealed the green industrial area would span 12,500 hectares. It would also run on hydropower with a capacity of 11,000 megawatts.

According to Luhut, the green industrial area also aligns with Indonesia’s target to reach net-zero carbon emission by 2060.

"We are hoping its groundbreaking can be held this year," Luhut said early this month, as quoted from local news outlet Antara.










Jokowi Unveils Ambition to Build World’s Largest Green Industrial Area in Kalimantan


Located in North Kalimantan, the hydro-powered industrial area will provide an impetus for green growth.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Central Java
> 
> Phase 1 of Grand Batang City will be completed in Q3 2021 with a total area of 450 Ha.*
> 
> View attachment 733447
> 
> 
> Currently almost completing the work on land grading. Infrastructure access, housing, clean water and waste treatment are some of the ongoing developments by PUPR (Public Work and Housing Ministry).
> 
> The construction of Grand Batang City will be served by 5 main infrastructure networks which connect industrial estates in Java. Investors can build the factory later this year.
> 
> Grand Batang City has a total area of 4,300 hectares, divided into three clusters.
> 1. Cluster 1 which has 3.100 hectares is cluster for Automotive, Chemical, and Equipment industries
> 2. Cluster 2 which has 800 hectares is cluster for ICT, Electronics, and Trade industries
> 3. Cluster 3 which has 400 hectares is cluster for Commercial Business Zone and Resorts
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Batang industrial park current progress (3 Desember 2020). Construction works is being done by PT Waskita Karya, one of state owned construction companies. First phase is to develop 300 hectare land out of 4.300 hectare land.



In 2021, it is revealed that most companies that invest in this year to Batang Industrial complex come from Japan and South Korea where Japanese companies is still number one while Korean is number two


----------



## Indos

*Jabodebek LRT to launch one month earlier in 2022: Jokowi*



President Joko Widodo (center) speaks to the press on Wednesday at the Greater Jakarta LRT Taman Mini Indonesia Indah (TMII) Station in East Jakarta. The President was inspecting progress on the mass transit development project, which he said was 84.7 percent complete and would open next year in June, instead of July as originally scheduled. (Kemenhub/-)


Eisya A. Eloksari (The Jakarta Post) Jakarta ● Wed, June 9, 2021


President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has announced that the Greater Jakarta LRT is on track to be fully operational by June 2022, a full month earlier than originally scheduled.

Construction on the light rail transit system serving Jakarta, Bogor, Depok and Bekasi (Jabodebek) is reportedly 84.7 percent complete, with a trial run to begin in April next year. "Today, I went to take a look at progress on construction of the Jabodebek LRT [...] and we will start operations in June 2022," Jokowi told the press on Wednesday. 

State-owned construction firm PT Adhi Karya, the developer of the Greater Jakarta LRT, said last year that the rail service would open to the public in July 2022.

The Jabodebek LRT is to ply two routes: the Cibubur Line connecting Harjamukti Station in East Jakarta and Dukuh Atas Station in South Jakarta, and the Bekasi Line connecting Dukuh Atas Station and Jatimulya Station in East Bekasi.

"We want to build an integrated mass transit system, [so that] the MRT, the [Jakarta] LRT, the airport train, the Transjakarta, all are integrated,” Jokowi said. “This way, it will be efficient for people to get from one point to another," he added.

The Greater Jakarta LRT is not to be confused with LRT Jakarta, which currently only consists of the Velodrome-Kelapa Gading line. The new LRT’s rolling stock is to be produced by state-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api Indonesia (INKA).









Jabodebek LRT to launch one month earlier in 2022: Jokowi


Construction is speeding ahead on the Jabodebek LRT toward a June 2022 opening, one month ahead of schedule, the President has said on an inspection visit.




www.thejakartapost.com




*Greater Jakarta LRT





*


----------



## Indos

Foto: Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera, Tol Bakauheni - Tol Terbanggi Besar (Dok. Hutama Karya)

Trans Sumatra Highway (Toll road) cannot be completed in 2024 due to lack of financing. The road that if finish will have 2.800 km length, will be continued to be built after Jokowi finish his administration in the end of 2024 according to Indonesian official.

The highway is being built by state owned construction company, PT Hutama Karya. 

Source:









Tol Trans Sumatera Gagal Nyambung Lampung-Aceh 2024, Kenapa?


Target penyelesaian tol Trans Sumatera meleset dari rencana awal.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

This will be a major development in one of Jakarta business center regions, Sudirman CBD (SCBD) inshaAllah.

----------------------------------------------------------


*Mitsubishi Estate to join massive urban development project in downtown Jakarta*​





The logo of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries is seen at the company's Sagamihara plant in Sagamihara, Japan, July 4, 2016. (Reuters/Maki Shiraki)


Kyodo News Tokyo, Japan ● Thu, July 1, 2021


Major Japanese real estate developer Mitsubishi Estate will join a large-scale urban development complex project in Jakarta in anticipation of economic recovery in the aftermath of the coronavirus pandemic.

Mitsubishi Estate on Wednesday announced its participation in the 52.1 billion yen ($470 million), 33,000-square-meter Oasis Central Sudirman complex project, its biggest undertaking in Indonesia.

The project features a 75-story building housing offices, serviced apartments and other commercial facilities and a 65-story condominium building, the Tokyo-based company said.

The 75-story building will be about 340 meters high and become one of the nation's largest skyscrapers.

Read also: Mitsubishi launches full-scale operations at new Indonesian subsidiary

Construction will begin in early 2024, and the project is scheduled for completion around 2028. Mitsubishi Estate said PT Oasis Central Investment, its joint venture with local developer PT Benhil Property, will jointly carry out the project with PT Taspen Properti Indonesia, a real estate subsidiary of the state-run PT Taspen social insurance enterprise for civil servants.

The joint venture holds 70 percent of shares in PT Central Sudirman Development, a company set up to implement the project, and PT Taspen Properti the remaining 30 percent.

Mitsubishi Estate foresees continued growth in the real estate market in Indonesia, backed by resilient economic strength, a Mitsubishi Estate official in Tokyo told NNA.









Mitsubishi Estate to join massive urban development project in downtown Jakarta


Mitsubishi Estate on Wednesday announced its participation in the 52.1 billion yen ($470 million), 33,000-square-meter Oasis Central Sudirman complex project, its biggest undertaking in Indonesia.




www.thejakartapost.com





-----------------------------------

Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD)


----------



## Indos

Thamrin Nine tower 1 that if finish will be the tallest building in Indonesia with 382.9 meter held topping off ceremony in October 2020.






*Architect : *Kohn Pedersen Fox and Paramita Abirama Istasadhya (National Company)
*Developer* : Putragaya Wahana (National Company)
*Structural Consultant* : Wiratman & Associate (National Company)
*Location* : Thamrin street, Central Jakarta

The project includes two towers (Tower 1 (382 meter) and Tower 2 (275 meter) ) and some buildings and sport facility


----------



## Indos

The progress of Jakarta-Cikampek toll road (High way)

Builder : state owned construction company, PT Waskita Karya


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> View attachment 756354
> 
> Foto: Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera, Tol Bakauheni - Tol Terbanggi Besar (Dok. Hutama Karya)
> 
> Trans Sumatra Highway (Toll road) cannot be completed in 2024 due to lack of financing. The road that if finish will have 2.800 km length, will be continued to be built after Jokowi finish his administration in the end of 2024 according to Indonesian official.
> 
> The highway is being built by state owned construction company, PT Hutama Karya.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tol Trans Sumatera Gagal Nyambung Lampung-Aceh 2024, Kenapa?
> 
> 
> Target penyelesaian tol Trans Sumatera meleset dari rencana awal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com



Nice to see Erick Tohir, SOE Minister, recent policy to increase PT Hutama Karya financial capability in 2022 fiscal year. This will allow the company to accelerate the company infrastructure projects across Indonesia, particularly in Sumatra.

This Sumatra high way road should be able to achieve its previous completion target with this recent gov financial backing. It is important to make Indonesia become more competitive when RCEP deal is effective.

The combination of Java and Sumatra can become a great force to increase our country competitiveness significantly, each of these main Indonesia islands has their unique competitive advantages. It will make the positive effect of Omnibus Law implementation even greater inshaAllah. We need to use this as a big momentum to hopefully increase our economy growth rate into 6-7 percent rate for the next decades inshaAllah.

*Sumatra Potential*

Sumatra has second biggest population in Indonesia and has good gas production facility and reserve. Due to its gas production, reserves, and potency, industry will likely consider Sumatra as a competitive place to set up manufacturing factories there, particularly to secure their long term energy supply as countries around the world have promised to limit and gradually decrease their coal based power plants.

At the moment it is also the place where there is big mining and energy state owned company, PT Bukit Asam, which produces significant amount of coal every year. PT Bukit Asam is currently building biggest coal based power plant in Sumatra as well.

Sumatra is also located next to Malacca Strait and in term of infrastructure, it is already the second best after Java island. Despite so, their infrastructure is still much lacking compared to Java, let alone Peninsula Malaysia.

*Increasing Sumatra agricultural products value added*

Many products using palm oil as the main ingredient should be the target to get. This will thus give more boost on refining potential as well, making more companies increase their palm oil refining capacity. We have seen one big Western company which produces many consumer products deciding to make palm oil refinery this year in Sumatra.

Indonesia palm oil refining industry also proves to be much more efficient than the ones being built in India. This will give many companies using palm oil as their products main ingredient consider Sumatra as the best place to set up their factories. Other large agricultural productions are also exist in Sumatra like coffee and rubber.

The human resource also quite good compared to other Indonesian islands, Sumatra is second best to Java in term of education quality and the amount of output. It has good state owned universities across the island.

*Conclusion*

This is why it is important to complete big infrastructure project in Sumatra under Jokowi second (and final) term administration. Government also should not forget to increase its gas pipe infrastructure facility in this Indonesia main gas producing island.


----------



## Indos

*West Java*

Cimanggis-Cibitung Highway (Section 2 ) progress

Builder: state owned construction company, PT Waskita Karya


----------



## Indos

Indonesia has company who has modular house production which is PT Wika Gedung, a subsidiary company of a state owned construction giant, PT Wijaya Karya. They have started building modular building since 2018 and its modular building production has been used to build a hospital in Galang island within just 8 days.

Currently IDI (Indonesia Medical Doctor Association) urges government to build many hospitals across Indonesia to hundle Covid. They can build another ones like in Galang island.

Builder : State owned PT Wika Gedung.
Location : Galang island, Batam






They have used Modular system since beginning of 2018


----------



## Indos

PT Wika Gedung makes another hospital in Simprug, South Jakarta for Pertamina Hospital ( subsidiary of state owned energy company, PT Pertamina). This hospital is built to treat Covid patients. This is not an extention as this video suggested, they actually build new one IMO for emergency use since the existing hospital in South Jakarta is not in Simprug, but Mayestik.

They build it in the football stadium owned by the company, that complex as far as I know is PT Pertamina training center and they use their football stadium there to make a hospital for Covid patients. Pertamina Hospital is the one being used by Soeharto family to treat Suharto when he was still alive.


----------



## Indos

*Central Java*

Progress Rail Way project of Yogyakarta New Airport


----------



## Indos

New Periok Port, Terminal 1 North Jakarta






*New Priok Port in Jakarta*
The construction of a new port - an extension of Indonesia's busiest port, Tanjung Priok - is one of the biggest public projects currently in development in Indonesia. The Tanjung Priok harbor in North Jakarta which handles more than half of total goods that are exported from or imported to Indonesia has however become overloaded over the years. The New Priok project will bring Indonesia's port facilities on par with other world-class ports. It will significantly strengthen Indonesia's logistics chain, thus implying a better environment for trade and other businesses. Developer and operator of this mega-project is state-owned enterprise Pelindo II.


*Involved Company*

Through a presidential decree (No. 36/2012) issued in April 2012 Indonesia Port Corporation II (abbreviated IPC but better known in Indonesia as Pelindo II) was tasked to develop and operate the New Priok Port. Pelindo II is Indonesia's largest port operator and plans to invest USD $2.47 billion to realize this project. The project will be funded through Pelindo II's own resources, national and international loans as well as funding from major shipping and port operators. Funding from the Indonesian State Budget (APBN) is not allowed in any form.






New Priok Port Project - Kalibaru Port - Tanjung Priok Jakarta | Indonesia Investments


The New Priok Port (Kalibaru Port) in Tanjung Priok is a mega-project by the Indonesian government that will provide Jakarta with world class port facilities.




www.indonesia-investments.com


----------



## Indos

*Central Java*

Progress High way Solo-Yogyakarta (Toll Road)


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> New Periok Port, Terminal 1 North Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Priok Port in Jakarta*
> The construction of a new port - an extension of Indonesia's busiest port, Tanjung Priok - is one of the biggest public projects currently in development in Indonesia. The Tanjung Priok harbor in North Jakarta which handles more than half of total goods that are exported from or imported to Indonesia has however become overloaded over the years. The New Priok project will bring Indonesia's port facilities on par with other world-class ports. It will significantly strengthen Indonesia's logistics chain, thus implying a better environment for trade and other businesses. Developer and operator of this mega-project is state-owned enterprise Pelindo II.
> 
> 
> *Involved Company*
> 
> Through a presidential decree (No. 36/2012) issued in April 2012 Indonesia Port Corporation II (abbreviated IPC but better known in Indonesia as Pelindo II) was tasked to develop and operate the New Priok Port. Pelindo II is Indonesia's largest port operator and plans to invest USD $2.47 billion to realize this project. The project will be funded through Pelindo II's own resources, national and international loans as well as funding from major shipping and port operators. Funding from the Indonesian State Budget (APBN) is not allowed in any form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Priok Port Project - Kalibaru Port - Tanjung Priok Jakarta | Indonesia Investments
> 
> 
> The New Priok Port (Kalibaru Port) in Tanjung Priok is a mega-project by the Indonesian government that will provide Jakarta with world class port facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indonesia-investments.com



*West Java*

Not only expanding the Priok Port, but the government also make new access road that will not use Jakarta main road. Jakarta has already had Ring Road ( Highway circling Jakarta ) that connect to the port and now second Ring Road is being constructed.

Indonesia main industry is in West Java, outside Jakarta, so the second access road is important to make the flow of goods smooth and doesnt make Jakarta more congested. Other effort to make the flow of goods more smooth is to build Patimban Port in West Java that is planned to the biggest port in Indonesia, defeating Priok port in 2027, the project status is ongoing where the car port has already been used.

Jakarta Second Ring Road progress


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Thamrin Nine tower 1 that if finish will be the tallest building in Indonesia with 382.9 meter held topping off ceremony in October 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Architect : *Kohn Pedersen Fox and Paramita Abirama Istasadhya (National Company)
> *Developer* : Putragaya Wahana (National Company)
> *Structural Consultant* : Wiratman & Associate (National Company)
> *Location* : Thamrin street, Central Jakarta
> 
> The project includes two towers (Tower 1 (382 meter) and Tower 2 (275 meter) ) and some buildings and sport facility
> 
> View attachment 759079



Thamrin Nine progress and there are several office building under construction as well near the location.


----------



## Indos

One very tall skyscraper is almost finish in Jakarta downtown.

The St Regis Jakarta

Location : Kuningan, South Jakarta

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Another skyscraper that completes in 2021 is Trinity tower (Daswin Tower). 

Height: 246 meters

Location: Kuningan, South Jakarta






Trinity Tower - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

*MRT Jakarta Phase 2 construction is started*

Thamrin, Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Mori Tower construction is almost completed

Location: Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD), Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Light Rapid Transit (LRT) curve bridge is completed.

Project: Greater Jakarta LRT
Builder : Consortium of 5 state owned enterprises lead by PT Adhi Karya
Location: Kuningan, South Jakarta


----------



## Indos

*4K Driving Around Jakarta City 2021 | Senayan - Thamrin - Sudirman*


----------



## Indos

*New capital will take decades, not years: Bappenas*​





President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (center), Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto (right) and Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono inspect the government's plan to build a road to connect the Balikpapan-Samarinda toll road with the site of the new capital city, which is to occupy a 256,000-hectare area in East Kalimantan's regencies of North Penajam Paser and Kutai Kartanegara.(Presidential Secretariat Press Bureau/Lukas)


Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Sat, September 4, 2021 

The National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) estimates that the construction of Indonesia’s new capital city in East Kalimantan will take decades, indicating that the project will stretch far beyond President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s current and final five-year term. 

Bappenas head Suharso Monoarfa told lawmakers on Wednesday that the agency estimated 15 to 20 years would be needed for the relocation, including all requirements. Suharso, who also serves as national development planning minister, said the agency would divide the development period of almost two decades into several stages, each with its own tasks and timeline. 

The city is to occupy an area of 256,000 hectares in the East Kalimantan regencies of North Penajam Paser and Kutai Kartanegara. As the future capital, it would take some of the pressure off Jakarta









New capital will take decades, not years: Bappenas


Rome wasn’t built in a day, and neither will Indonesia’s new capital. Turning the plan into reality will take decades, authorities have said, putting a damper on hopes that the project would get off the ground during President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s term in office.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Refinery project to improve eastern Indonesia's economy: Hutama Karya*
4th September 2021





PT Hutama Karya (Persero) is pursuing the completion of the Joint Operation Project of Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) of the Development of the Open Access of PT Pertamina's Refinery Unit VII Kasim. (ANTARA/HO-Hutama Karya/uyu) 


Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-owned construction company PT Hutama Karya (Persero) is pursuing the completion of the joint operation project of engineering, procurement, and construction (EPC) of the development of the open access of Refinery Unit VII Kasim.

The refinery unit located in Seget sub-district, Sorong district, West Papua, belongs to state-owned oil and gas company PT Pertamina (Persero), with a contract value of Rp684 billion, an official informed.

"The open access development is a national strategic project which aims to maintain the supply and stock stability of crude oil, thus the fuel supply from the Refinery Unit VII Kasim to the Eastern regions of Indonesia -- Maluku, Papua, and West Papua – can be sustained," director of operations II at PT Hutama Karya (Persero), Ferry Febrianto, said in a written statement received here on Friday.

The scope of the company’s work in the project comprises all EPC phases of four oil tanks, with a capacity of 110 mega barrel each, a jetty with a capacity of 50 thousand dead weight tons along with supporting facilities, as well as a piping network, he informed.

However, there are several challenges the company is facing in finishing the project, Febrianto said.

“The main challenge is the remoteness of the construction site, which makes it difficult to get materials, tools, as well as 500 manpower needed for the project. However, by using the existing jetty closest to the site, the supply of the materials and tools has been facilitated,” he said.

The company is not only focusing on project development, but also on its corporate social responsibility towards the local community by improving the roads used by residents, PT Pertamina, as well as construction material transport providers, he informed.

The project has also created job opportunities and absorbed the local workforce, and the company has launched a human capital program to optimize the potential of Papuan youth, he added.

PT Hutama Karya (Persero) is also "grateful" and always open for support from various parties to complete the project successfully, Febrianto said.

Meanwhile, in carrying out the work, the company is consistently implementing the zero-working accident and COVID-19 prevention protocols, he added. The company is ensuring that all employees involved in the project have been vaccinated against COVID-19, he informed.

The open access development project is being carried out with the use of floating roof technology in storage tanks to minimize evaporation output to maintain emission, in accordance with regulatory compliance, Febrianto said.

The company is optimistic that the development begun on January 22, 2021 can be completed on time and in accordance with the specifications and planned targets by the end of 2022, he added.

The project is expected to provide benefits and improve the economy of the people in the eastern regions of Indonesia, he said. 









Refinery project to improve eastern Indonesia's economy: Hutama Karya - ANTARA News


State-owned construction company PT Hutama Karya (Persero) is pursuing the completion of the joint operation project of engineering, procurement, and ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*South Jakarta*

Cilandak Interchange 






Depo MRT Lebak Bulus


----------



## Indos

Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD), Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Mega Kuningan Central Business District, South Jakarta.

We can see Greater Jakarta LRT project progress in the end section of the video, the main road there is a bit broken due to construction effect, but inshaAllah the areas there will be very good if the project is finished around middle of 2022.


----------



## Indos

*Driving Around Rasuna Epicentrum, South Jakarta 2021*


----------



## Indos

Greater Jakarta LRT project construction and side walk repair in some roads can be seen on this video

Starting from Rasuna Said, Kuningan, South Jakarta into Grand Indonesia, Thamrin, Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

*Full Walking Around in Terminal 3 Bandara Soekarno Hatta International Airport [T3 SHIA] ~ Gate 22*

Soekarno–Hatta International Airport Terminal 3 (also known as #Terminal3 Ultimate) is an airport terminal of Soekarno–Hatta International Airport serving Greater Jakarta, Indonesia. It is located on northeast side of the airport. Terminal 3 has a different style than other terminals of the airport.

Terminal 1 and 2 were built with incorporation of the local architecture into the design, but Terminal 3 is built in contemporary modern design with environmental friendly and traditional sense. The terminal was first named as Terminal 3 Ultimate but later it was decided to integrate with the old Terminal 3.

Garuda Indonesia operates all of its flights, both domestic and international from this terminal. For other airlines operating at #SoekarnoHattaInternationalAirport, serving international routes except low-cost airlines operate from Terminal 3. The terminal has been named as the best airport terminal in 2017 in Indonesia at the ninth Bandara Awards initiated by Majalah Bandara.


----------



## Indos

Train station in Jakarta. This is central station so it is bigger, there are many smaller stations and the look like this also, but smaller. Every station will have praying room for Muslim, usually separated room between men and women.






This is example of smaller station






We call it commuter line


----------



## Whizzack

*President Spends Busy Weekend in Papua*
BY :LENNY TRISTIA TAMBUN & WHISNU BAGUS
OCTOBER 03, 2021





*Jayapura. *President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo continued his trip in Papua on Sunday to inaugurate several projects, a day after opening historic national games in the easternmost province.
It’s for the first time that Papua becomes a host of the multi-event games held every four years.
Security concerns arising from recent rebel attacks at remote Papuan districts seemed to be a thing of the past as the president enthusiastically launched the 20th National Sports Week (PON) and played soccer with native Papuans inside the stadium in the provincial capital Jayapura, where the ceremony took place on Saturday night.

“This PON carries a crucial meaning for all Indonesian people. This PON sets the stage for equality and justice for us to move forward together and become prosperous together under the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia,” Jokowi said in his opening remarks.The following morning, the president began non-stop trips across the province to inspect and inaugurate key infrastructure projects including an indoor stadium, a hospital, an airport terminal, a border crossing and a co-working office.
From Jayapura in the north, Jokowi flew across the island to inaugurate a border crossing near Papua New Guinea in the town of Merauke. Jokowi said the integrated “border crossing complex” has commercial venues, a public market, worship buildings and other public facilities.

An estimated 350 people from neighboring Panua New Guinea cross the border gate every month to buy basic commodities, electronic products or automotive parts, Home Affairs Minister Tito Karnavian said.
“This creates business opportunities for residents to supply commodities for around 201,000 people in the nearby Papua New Guinea’s province,” Tito said.


The border crossing at the Papuan town of Merauke that separates Indonesia and neighboring Papua New Guinea.(Photo courtesy of the National Agency for Border Management/BNPP)
Also in Merauke, the president inspects a new hospital which was initially built for Covid-19 patients. 
“The speed to build this hospital was super fast, taking less than 20 days,” the president said. As the number of new Covid-19 cases in Merauke has been in a steady decline, the newly-built LB Moerdani Hospital can now function as a general hospital, he added. 
Earlier in the day, Jokowi found a time to have dialogue with all regional leaders in the province at the governor’s office in Jayapura.
Development in Papua and West Papua has become central government’s priority since Jokowi took office in October 2014.
During his first term, the president visited the two provinces at least 12 times.
The weekend trip was his second visit to Papua since he was reelected in 2019.
His first objective is to build infrastructure to ensure connectivity in the impoverished provinces, which have among the lowest population density in the archipelagic nation.
His government has built 3,446 kilometers of roads, 1,733 kilometers of which are already paved with asphalt, according to government data.
Ten new airports and at least six new seaports are being built in Papua and West Papua, some have become operational.
However, security issue remains the biggest hurdle in Jakarta's development program for the two provinces amid escalating attacks by rebels. The most horrific attack came in December 2018 when a group of gunmen executed at least 17 construction workers in the remote town of Nduga.
Last month, rebels attacked medical workers in Kiwirok, leaving a nurse dead. They also burned down public facilities such as a clinic and a school building.
The Free Papua Movement, or OPM, has said in social media posts that they don’t hesitate to target “non-native” civilians including teachers and medical workers if they don’t leave Papua immediately.









President Spends Busy Weekend in Papua


Development in Papua and West Papua has become central government’s priority since Jokowi took office in October 2014.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, government also should make reservoir to fill more water into Jakarta soil by diverting some rivers that go to Jakarta. This effort is expensive but necessary. Some people must be relocated if they live in the project site.

Some areas in North Jakarta that is badly effected by land sinking should be made city jungle and people living there should be relocated with good incentive and compensation. Pakistan has project to relocate 500.000 people in Karachi for instants, while we have more needs to do such thing in North Jakarta in order to save Jakarta.

*Govt to make two drinking water projects operational in 2024*
2 hours ago





Director general of construction Diana Kusumastuti, at the Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing, addresses a press conference in Jakarta on Monday (October 4, 2021). (ANTARA/Aji Cakti/KT)

This is to prevent the land subsidence in Jakarta from happening again. One of the efforts is we provide piped drinking water for Jakarta and its surrounding areas.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) will develop two drinking water systems (SPAM), Jatiluhur 1 and Karian Serpong, for Jakarta and surrounding areas and make them operational in 2024, an official has said.

The two projects are expected to stop groundwater use by residents living in Jakarta and its surrounding areas, Diana Kusumastuti, the director general of construction at the PUPR Ministry, told the press here on Monday.

"We expect the two SPAM will operate or its commercial operation date (COD) start in 2024; (the two regional SPAMs) are Jatiluhur 1 and Karian Serpong. Hopefully, it can be done," she said.

The PUPR Ministry is still making preparations for the Juanda regional SPAM project, she informed.


*Related news: Indonesia recounts achievements in water preservation at G20 meeting*

Efforts are being undertaken to develop SPAM through public-private partnership (KPBU) schemes to halt the use of groundwater in the capital and its surrounding areas, Kusumastuti explained.

"We must stop the groundwater use in Jakarta and its surrounding areas. This is to prevent the land subsidence in Jakarta from happening again. One of the efforts is we provide piped drinking water to Jakarta and its surrounding areas," she added.

The government has decided on the provision of piped drinking water through regional SPAMs to meet the water needs of residents in Jakarta and its surrounding areas, such as Bekasi and Karawang, Kusumastuti said.

The piped water will be sourced from Jatiluhur Dam for the Jatiluhur 1 regional SPAM and Karian Dam for the Karian Serpong SPAM, she informed.

"This is because the Jakarta area does not have a raw water source," she informed.

*Related news: President inaugurates Paselloreng Dam in South Sulawesi*
As part of efforts to stop groundwater use, the Jakarta provincial government has also proposed another SPAM project in Buaran sub-district, East Jakarta to the PUPR Ministry, she said.

Earlier, PUPR Minister Basuki Hadimuljono had revealed that the Karian Serpong SPAM project, which is being undertaken under a public-private partnership, will prevent the land level decline in the Jakarta area.



According to Hadimuljono, if the water needs of Jakarta's western region are met, the government can prohibit the use of groundwater in the capital and its surrounding areas.

*Related news: Sikka supplies water to 70 drought-hit villages facing water crisis

Related news: Thohir to maximize SOEs' role in Indonesia's sports development*


Reporter: Aji C, Kenzu T
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2021









Govt to make two drinking water projects operational in 2024 - ANTARA News


The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) will develop two drinking water systems (SPAM), Jatiluhur 1 and Karian Serpong, for Jakarta and ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Casablanca Flyover road, Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

12 Sep 2021, 21:04 WIB

*Erick Thohir Supports Bogor City Government Plan to Build Pakuan Tram Rp 1.6 Trillion*






SOE Minister, Erick Thohir (doc: KBUMN)

*Liputan6.com, Jakarta* The Bogor City Government (Pemkot) plans to build infrastructure and mass transportation facilities for trams worth Rp 1.6 trillion.

"I support the breakthrough of the Mayor of Bogor. How can we synergize transportation for public services between the central government and local governments," said SOE Minister Erick Thohir , as reported by _Antara_ , Sunday (12/9/2021).

This was conveyed by Erick Thohir when he met with the Mayor of Bogor, Bima Arya . In the meeting that took place at City Hall on Saturday evening, Bima Arya explained the plan for the construction of the Pakuan tram mode of transportation for the people of Bogor City.

"Earlier, I saw the Mayor explain the discourse on the construction of the Pakuan Tram . That is part of the investment," said Erick Thohir.

He also appreciated the Bogor City Government's plan to build a tram mode of transportation which will later be connected to the integrated cross-rail transportation mode or LRT.

According to him, after the COVID-19 pandemic, public transportation must be served as well as possible.

"The Mayor of Bogor also wants to ensure that people from Jakarta to Bogor or vice versa, can get good and easy service," said Erick Thohir.

The Ministry of SOEs, he said, was assigned the task of building the LRT mode of transportation. "I think that the LRT should continue to be connected with the tram that will be built in the city of Bogor," said Erick Thohir.

*Feasibility Study Completed*


The Mayor of Bogor presented the results of a feasibility study on the construction of a tram mode of transportation in the city of Bogor.

Bima Arya invited Erick Thohir to enter the Paseban Sri Bima meeting room at City Hall, to present the results of the feasibility study for the construction of the tram.

"I reported to the Minister, that the feasibility study for the construction of the tram has been completed, the figures are clear, the concept is mature. We only have two things left to think about, namely funding and institutions," he said.

According to Bima Arya, the construction cost is not small, namely Rp. 1.6 trillion. "It does not mean that it is impossible to build, if we can establish communication with all parties," he explained.

He also admitted to Erick Thohir to report the results of the feasibility study for the construction of the tram to President Joko Widodo.

"Minister Erick Thohir also suggested holding a meeting with the President and related ministers for acceleration," he emphasized.









Erick Thohir Dukung Rencana Pemkot Bogor Bangun Trem Pakuan Rp 1,6 Triliun


Walikota Bogor Bima Arya mengaku kepada Erick Thohir jika studi kelayakan pembangunan trem sudah selesai.




www.liputan6.com





*The plan





*
The tram will likely use the one developed by state owned train maker company, PT INKA, using battery, and this doesnt need electricity from transmission system. While the infrastructure will likely be built by another state owned company, PT Adhi Karya, who is also building Greater Jakarta LRT system. Signaling system will likely be built by state owned electronic company, PT LEN Industry. This will likely be another SOE collaboration in railing system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

One of State owned banks, BRI, has build another office tower in Jakarta

Progress of new tower in Gatot Subroto street, South Jakarta. There is green park that is built in the roof of smaller building that I see for the employees hang out.






--------------------------------------------------


They have made several office towers in Jakarta while their smaller bank offices (branch offices) are quite many in Jakarta and also across Indonesia.

Just an example of BRI green park look like near their other office building in Semanggi, Sudirman, Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

From Senayan MRT station into Senayan City Mall, South Jakarta


----------



## Indos

My favorite Mall is Pondok Indah Mall, South Jakarta. Not too small and not too large either 






Jakarta in total has 85 malls

Source


----------



## Indos

Botanical Garden, Bogor, West Java






Batam City, Riau Islands, Sumatra






Villages life in West Java. Indonesia has large agricultural sector and mostly can be quite self sufficient in term of important grain like rice and many vegetables






View of Bukittinggi , a city in West Sumatra, from Balcone Hotel


----------



## Indos

Jayapura city, Papua Province


----------



## Indos

Various infrastructure and energy projects during Jokowi administration second term (2020-2024)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Various infrastructure and energy projects during Jokowi administration second term (2020-2024)
> 
> 
> View attachment 797004
> 
> View attachment 797003



Imagine having to build a country a size of the entire Europe. Props to the president and the PUPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*GBK (Gelora Bung Karno) park near Sudirman Central Business District. *






Jakarta should build more green parks and I think we should relocate people living in North Jakarta that live near sea. If the land can be emptied than we should increase the land high. It will protect Jakarta from the sea raise inshaAllah. Make it huge greenery park with so many trees like in Hongkong, Kuala Lumpur, Rio De Jeneiro.


----------



## Indos

*Senayan, South Jakarta*

Senayan is border between South Jakarta (Kebayoran Baru district ) and Central Jakarta. It is just next to SCBD (Sudirman Central business District) in Central Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Patimban Deep Sea Port*
> 
> *Patimban Deep Sea Port* is an under construction sea port at Subang, West Java, Indonesia. It is located about 70 kilometers from the Karawang Industrial Estate and 145 kilometers from the city center of capital Jakarta, where many Japanese industrial firms, particularly automotive manufacturers operate. The port comprises a total area of 654 hectares in which 300 hectares will be specialized for intermodal containers and vehicle terminals while the remaining 354 hectares will be used as a back-up area. First stage of the port development is expected to complete by June 2020, which will be fully finished by 2027.[1]
> 
> 
> *History and Development*
> The deep sea port was planned to build at Cilamaya, but that was too close to an oil and gas field operated by Pertamina. It was decided to shift the location at Patimban in 2015.[2][3] There is already a small operating sea port at Patimban. Patimban Port would complement Tanjung Priok Port in the future. Patimban port is declared as a _National Strategic Project_ to expedite the construction.[4]
> 
> Total cost of the project is estimated to cost Rp 43 trillion (US$3.29 billion) and the first phase of its construction will cost Rp 17 trillion (US$1.5 billion). Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) announced it was ready to sign a loan agreement with the government of Indonesia to finance the project.[5] The port is being built by a consortium of five companies: Japan's Penta-Ocean Construction, TOA Corporation, Rinkai Nissan Construction and Indonesian state-owned construction companies PT Wijaya Karya and PT Pembangunan Perumahan.
> 
> The port will be able to handle containers of 3.5 million twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs) when the first stage is completed in 2020. The capacity will be expanded to 5.5 million TEUs in the second stage and then to 7.5 million TEUs in the final stage by 2027, which is half the capacity of Jakarta’s Tanjung Priok Port, the busiest port of Indonesia.[6]
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Access Road*



Patimban port is officially handed to private sector consortium (PT PPI) as the port operator. PT PPI Director, Fuad Rizal, said the first export conducted by the company is 1.200 cars to Philippine as the destination.






The progress of the port construction as of March 2021






The grand plan


----------



## Indos

Gelora Bung Karno (GBK) sport complex (Senayan, South Jakarta)


----------



## Indos

*This will be new icon in Jakarta*

Skywalk in Senayan, South Jakarta






Integrated public transportation station, Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta






From Sudirman business district (Central Jakarta) into Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta


----------



## Indos

*West Java *


*Jasa Marga-led consortium wins $3.9b Gedebage-to-Cilacap toll road bid
*​





Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Mon, January 10, 2022


A consortium led by state-owned toll road operator PT Jasa Marga has won the tender for the Gedebage-Tasikmalaya-Cilacap toll road project, worth Rp 56 trillion (US$3.90 billion), the government has announced. 

Jasa Marga will hold the lion's share of the consortium with 32.5 percent, followed by three private construction companies – PT Daya Mulia Turangga, PT Sarana and PT Gama Group – holding a combined stake of 27.5 percent. 

The rest belongs to three state-owned construction companies, with PT Waskita Karya holding 20 percent and PT PP and PT Wijaya Karya holding 10 percent each. The consortium will soon establish a joint toll road business entity (BUJT).









Jasa Marga-led consortium wins $3.9b Gedebage-to-Cilacap toll road bid


A consortium led by state-owned toll road operator PT Jasa Marga has won the tender for the Gedebage- Cilacap toll road project, worth Rp 56 trillion.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *West Java *
> 
> 
> *Jasa Marga-led consortium wins $3.9b Gedebage-to-Cilacap toll road bid*​
> View attachment 807561
> 
> 
> Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post)
> PREMIUM
> Jakarta ● Mon, January 10, 2022
> 
> 
> A consortium led by state-owned toll road operator PT Jasa Marga has won the tender for the Gedebage-Tasikmalaya-Cilacap toll road project, worth Rp 56 trillion (US$3.90 billion), the government has announced.
> 
> Jasa Marga will hold the lion's share of the consortium with 32.5 percent, followed by three private construction companies – PT Daya Mulia Turangga, PT Sarana and PT Gama Group – holding a combined stake of 27.5 percent.
> 
> The rest belongs to three state-owned construction companies, with PT Waskita Karya holding 20 percent and PT PP and PT Wijaya Karya holding 10 percent each. The consortium will soon establish a joint toll road business entity (BUJT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasa Marga-led consortium wins $3.9b Gedebage-to-Cilacap toll road bid
> 
> 
> A consortium led by state-owned toll road operator PT Jasa Marga has won the tender for the Gedebage- Cilacap toll road project, worth Rp 56 trillion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com



Detail explanation






Other related news









Jasa Marga-Led Consortium Takes On Indonesia's Longest Toll Road Project


The $3.9 billion Gedebage-Tasikmalaya-Cilacap toll road spans over 207 kilometers to connect cities in the southern part of Java.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

South Jakarta public transportation station ( merging BRT and MRT system ), near ASEAN Headquarter office.






Bridge in Papua province






The cleanest city in South East Asia, Semarang, Central Java province capital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD), Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

SCBD entering Maghrib time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Jakarta MRT phase 2 is started*


----------



## Indos

*Adhi Karya’s LRT property arm raises $20 million in IPO*​

Norman Harsono (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Wed, February 23, 2022






State-owned PT Adhi Commuter Properti (ADCP) raised Rp 288.8 billion (US$20.11 million) through an initial public offering (IPO) on Wednesday to develop property along the tracks of the Greater Jakarta LRT, not to be confused with the Jakarta LRT. 

ADCP, a subsidiary of state-owned LRT developer PT Adhi Karya, plans to use 49 percent of the funds to pay back bond debt, 26 percent to develop an existing project in Bogor, West Java, and 25 percent to acquire land in Bekasi, West Java. 

The land will be used to build residential and commercial properties. “This IPO further strengthens the company's business as a leading transit-oriented development (TOD) property developer,” said ADCP president director Rizkan Firman during the IPO at the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX).









Adhi Karya’s LRT property arm raises $20 million in IPO


The funds will be used to develop property along the Greater Jakarta LRT lines.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*MRT Phase 2 Jakarta update and progress*


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia One Tower*

North Tower with height 303 meters and south tower 306 meters

Indonesia One tower project will be continued after on hold due to dispute between foreign owned company, PT China State Construction Overseas, and its Indonesian partner, PT Media Property Indonesia.

Location: Thamrin, Central Jakarta






*Current progress (70 %)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Indonesia One Tower*
> 
> North Tower with height 303 meters and south tower 306 meters
> 
> Indonesia One tower project will be continued after on hold due to dispute between foreign owned company, PT China State Construction Overseas, and its Indonesian partner, PT Media Property Indonesia.
> 
> Location: Thamrin, Central Jakarta
> 
> View attachment 823742
> 
> 
> *Current progress (70 %)*



Indonesian partner will take over the construction and acquire the building ownership from China company. This is more compatible with the name of the buildings, Indonesia One tower.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Legal ! Media Group Controls Indonesia One Twin Towers.*​

Friday, March 18 2022 – 14:45 WIB






Media Group CEO Mohammad Mirdal Akib. Photo: Wenti Ayu/JPNN

jpnn.com ,JAKARTA- Media Group through its subsidiary, PT Media Property Indonesia (MPI), officially takes over the ownership of the Indonesian One Twin Towers.

CEO Media Group, Mohammad Mirdal Akib, conveyed this officially at a press conference on the 28th floor of The Plaza Office Tower, Central Jakarta, Friday (18/3). "MPI is in the process of acquiring the Indonesia One project from China Sonangol Media Investment (CSMI)," said Mirdal.

However, Mirdal has not mentioned the value of the acquisition. He made sure Media Group holds full stake of Indonesian One Twin Tower.

The building, which is claimed to be one of the tallest in Indonesia, is currently under construction.

"It's still around 40 percent, it is estimated to be completed by the end of 2023," said Mirdal. The Indonesia One Twin Tower, which is located in the heart of Jakarta, is directly connected to the MRT station.









Sah! Media Group Menguasai Gedung Indonesia 1


Media Group melalu anak perusahaan PT Media Property Indonesia (MPI) secara resmi mengambil alih kepemilikan Gedung Indonesia 1.




www.jpnn.com


----------



## Indos

Sky Walk Senayan Park, Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Local Jakarta administration keeps doing revitalization on bridge for public transportation users. The latest one is this bridge.


----------



## Indos

This 2017 file photo shows a worker installing a steel bar into a girder block for building a fly-over at a Trans Sumatra toll road section in South Lampung, Lampung. (Antara Photo/Ardiansyah)
​INA Breaks Its Egg With $2.72b Toll Road Investment​BY :NOVY LUMANAUW, LENNY TRISTIA TAMBUN
APRIL 14, 2022


*Jakarta*. Indonesia Investment Authority, or INA, the country's sovereign wealth fund, has signed heads of agreement with state-owned construction companies Hutama Karya and Waskita Karya for $2.72 billion in investments in Sumatra and Java toll roads, the company said on Thursday.

The investment marked the fund's first investment in the country's infrastructure, much to President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's delight.

"Today, I am thrilled. We finally break our egg," Jokowi said during a speech at the signing ceremony in Jakarta on Thursday.

The Ministry of Finance estimated that Indonesia needed $449 billion to develop its infrastructure alone between 2020 and 2024. Still, the state coffer and state-owned enterprises can only afford to cover around 58 percent of the cost.

So Indonesia set up the sovereign wealth fund last year to seek cooperation with foreign investors that could finance the country's economic development.

Jokowi hoped Thursday's agreement would create trust from investors for more projects funded by INA in the future. 

“This will affect the domestic and international [investors'] trust in our ways of managing the finances. We hope the governance at INA will foster trust," Jokowi said.

*The Toll Roads*
Under the head of agreement, INA would finance three toll roads in Trans Sumatra built by Hutama Karya, namely the 17-kilometer Medan-Binjai toll road, Bakauheni-Terbangi Besar that spans 141 km, and the 189-kilometer Terbangi Besar-Pematang Panggang-Kayu Agung. 

Meanwhile, INA's agreement with PT Waskita Karya covers two toll roads, namely Trans Java connecting Kanci-Pejagan for 35 km and Pejagan-Pemalang for 58 km.

The fund said that the total strategic financing for the toll roads reached Rp 39 trillion ($2.72 billion).

Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani Indrawati said the deal would allow INA to generate a stable stream of income from the toll roads in the future.

"At the same time, this transaction provides fresh funds for Hutama Karya and Waskita Karya because they are still tasked with missions to complete construction of the Trans Sumatra toll road," Sri Mulyani said.

The government designed Trans Sumatra, spanning 2,800 km, to connect the island to the north and south regions with its commodities-rich hinterland. Currently, six out of 24 planned segments with a total length of 531 km have been completed.









INA Breaks Its Egg With $2.72b Toll Road Investment


INA will finance three toll roads in Trans Sumatra built by Hutama Karya and two Trans Java toll roads constructed by Waskita Karya.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> This will be a major development in one of Jakarta business center regions, Sudirman CBD (SCBD) inshaAllah.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Mitsubishi Estate to join massive urban development project in downtown Jakarta*​
> 
> View attachment 758325
> 
> The logo of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries is seen at the company's Sagamihara plant in Sagamihara, Japan, July 4, 2016. (Reuters/Maki Shiraki)
> 
> 
> Kyodo News Tokyo, Japan ● Thu, July 1, 2021
> 
> 
> Major Japanese real estate developer Mitsubishi Estate will join a large-scale urban development complex project in Jakarta in anticipation of economic recovery in the aftermath of the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Mitsubishi Estate on Wednesday announced its participation in the 52.1 billion yen ($470 million), 33,000-square-meter Oasis Central Sudirman complex project, its biggest undertaking in Indonesia.
> 
> The project features a 75-story building housing offices, serviced apartments and other commercial facilities and a 65-story condominium building, the Tokyo-based company said.
> 
> The 75-story building will be about 340 meters high and become one of the nation's largest skyscrapers.
> 
> Read also: Mitsubishi launches full-scale operations at new Indonesian subsidiary
> 
> Construction will begin in early 2024, and the project is scheduled for completion around 2028. Mitsubishi Estate said PT Oasis Central Investment, its joint venture with local developer PT Benhil Property, will jointly carry out the project with PT Taspen Properti Indonesia, a real estate subsidiary of the state-run PT Taspen social insurance enterprise for civil servants.
> 
> The joint venture holds 70 percent of shares in PT Central Sudirman Development, a company set up to implement the project, and PT Taspen Properti the remaining 30 percent.
> 
> Mitsubishi Estate foresees continued growth in the real estate market in Indonesia, backed by resilient economic strength, a Mitsubishi Estate official in Tokyo told NNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi Estate to join massive urban development project in downtown Jakarta
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi Estate on Wednesday announced its participation in the 52.1 billion yen ($470 million), 33,000-square-meter Oasis Central Sudirman complex project, its biggest undertaking in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD)



*Oasis Central Sudirman*

Two towers with the tallest has 340 meter height.

Join venture of Mitsubishi (Japan) and state owned company, PT Taspen

Location, Sudirman, Central Jakarta

This is the design

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*South Jakarta*





Walking around Kalayang PUPR (Kantin Layang) and Al-Azhar Great Mosque ‼️ (Masjid Agung Al Azhar)​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*Green Parks in Jakarta*

Jakarta administration try to make more green park every where. Under current Jakarta governor for instant in 2019 they have build around 48 new green park and in 2020 there are additional 52 green park being built in Jakarta.






Latest one is in Tebet, in a densely populated region






The biggest one is in Cibubur, East Jakarta






Ragunan Zoo in South Jakarta is also very green and has vast green areas






And also Taman Mini Indonesia Indah (TMII), East Jakarta


















*Another parks in Central Jakarta*

Menteng Park






There is one in the heart of Jakarta business District, SCBD






*Public park in North Jakarta*

Kemayoran city forest


----------



## Indos

Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Small city in East Java, Malang


----------



## Indos

Small city in Central Java, Magelang


----------



## Indos

There are two large CBD (Central Business District ) in Jakarta

1. Sudirman CBD (SCBD)






2. Mega Kuningan CBD


----------



## Indos

Indonesian government make houses for refugees due to last year mount Semeru eruption. The place is safer than in previous housing location.

Lumajang, East Java


----------



## Indos

*Eastern Indonesia trip*

From Lombok island into Sumbawa island by road


----------



## Indos

High way (TOL road) construction in South Sumatra


----------



## Indos

*LG to Foxconn want to enter, this is the progress of the Batang industrial area
Robby Bernardi - detikFinance*

Monday, 27 Jun 2022 22:42 WIB





Batang Industrial Park, Central Java

Industrial giants such as LG and Foxconn are planning to open factories in the Batang Integrated Industrial Estate (KITB). How is the progress of the Batang Industrial Estate development now?

"Currently the Batang Integrated Industrial Estate has prepared an area of 67 hectares in Phase 1 as the location for the implementation of the second phase of the integrated electric battery industry," said Tanya Liwail Chamdy, Corporate Communication Manager of PT KIT Batang in a written statement Monday (27/06).

The electric battery industry by cooperating with LG's investment integrates the production of electric vehicles from upstream to downstream. In fact, the investment value is estimated at Rp. 142 trillion and is capable of absorbing 20,000 workers.

Meanwhile, the development of land for industry from Foxconn itself is currently still in the finalization stage by related parties and the Ministry of Investment.

"The Minister of Investment conveyed to push Foxconn's investment plan to KIT Batang and KITB to prepare land requirements for the investment plan. The target is that part of the investment plan will be realized in the next phase in KITB," said Tanya.

Read also:
Visited by Foxconn boss, Jokowi asks Bahlil to escort investment of Rp 118 T
According to Tanya, the government's support is very large for the Batang KIT. One example is that in the last 1 year the PUPR ministry has developed regional road infrastructure for nearly 50 km.

In addition, utility and facility works such as raw water and sewage treatment were also completed. They even prepare flats for factory workers later.

"Currently, 100% of the regional road infrastructure has been completed in Phase 1, covering an area of 450 hectares," said Tanya.

Meanwhile, regional roads in Cluster 1 are already connected between the region and the north coast national road.

"The industrial land in Phase 1, which is 450 Ha, has been ready to build since Q2 last year, and currently KITB is pushing for land maturation in the next phase of 400 Ha, gas infrastructure and ports," said Tanya.

He also mentioned the progress of the flats being built by the PUPR ministry. The construction of flats for workers in the Batang KIT is divided into three work packages.

"For Flats (Rusun) which are divided into 3 work packages, they are currently in the final stage of completion, with a progress percentage of above 95 percent," he said.

For information, the construction of the Batang KIT in the first stage, which uses a land area of 450 hectares, has all been filled. The number of investors has reached 14 and is ready to operate in mid-2023.

Meanwhile, from the total land area of KIT Batang, 4,300 hectares, it is divided into three clusters. Cluster 1 with an area of 3,100 hectares allocated for industry. Cluster 2 with an area of 800 hectares for innovation. Cluster 3 with an area of 400 hectares for residential.









LG hingga Foxconn Mau Masuk, Ini Progres Kawasan Industri Batang


Raksasa industri seperti LG dan Foxconn berencana membuka pabrik baterai kendaraan listrik Kawasan Industri Batang. Bagaimana progres kawasan tersebut?




finance.detik.com


----------



## Indos

The first ever Mall in Indonesia, Sarinah, located near Monas monument in Central Jakarta, has finished getting the renovation.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Arena (Multifunction sports stadium), GBK sport complex, Central Jakarta

Design*






*Interior Design*






*Progress*


----------



## Indos

Road Trip Time Lapse Across Longest Bridge Casablanka In Jakarta City 2022​


----------



## Indos

BSD city, Serpong, West Java


----------



## Indos

*Cipali Highway (toll road) development in West Java*


----------



## Indos

Sudirman Central Business District, Central Jakarta (2022)


----------



## Whizzack

HSR trainset otw..!  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555411410598776833


----------



## Indos

*Update

Patimban Port project, West Java*






*Kijing Port project, West Kalimantan island ( completed/first phase )*


----------



## Indos

*Jakarta-Cikampek II South Highway project (Greater Jakarta region)*


----------



## Indos

*Solo-Yogya Highway project (Central Java)*


----------



## Indos

Jakarta builds several new dam and enlarge current dam in order to manage river water during rainy seasons and increase Jakarta underground water.

This is just an example for making new dam in East Jakarta while many of Jakarta administration effort can be seen on the YT channel


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Goods transportation will be more efficient in Tanjung Priok port, Jakarta, if this new road infrastructure is completed, based in the plan, it should be completed in 2024.

Constructor is Wijaya Karya (Wika) which is SOE construction company.






Here the unfinished road that will be the new road project






Current infrastructure in Tanjung Priok port, North Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Jakarta Business District during rush hours (most probably in the morning )





Photo: AFP









Indonesia's Parliament approves 2023 budget amid price pressure


The budget shortfall is set to narrow to 2.84 per cent of GDP, lower than a projected 3.9 per cent this year. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## Indos

Whole South Jakarta is captured in this video


----------



## Indos

VVIP building for high rank Indonesian official and foreign state official in Halim Perdana Kusuma Air Force base, East Jakarta.






*Halim Air Force base, East Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

Great photo of Jakarta 







Indonesia Diyakini Jadi Cahaya di Tengah Kegelapan Ekonomi Global 2023


----------



## Indos

Indonesia-Japan Collaborations - MRT "Restoring Hope for the Cities"​MRT Jakarta Phase 1's project, from Lebak Bulus to Bundaran HI stretches for 15.7 km, was built with funding from Japan through ODA loan program, with the assistance of JICA. MRT Jakarta is the first underground train In Indonesia, which its operation started in March 2019. Constructed in the heart and capital of Indonesia, Jakarta, this project was initiated to solve the problem of traffic congestion, and also expected to improve the people's quality of life, able to move the wheels of the economy, and restore dreams for the residents of this city.

------------------------------------------

*Progress on Bundaran HI - Kota route per 22 October 2022 (Jakarta MRT)*


----------



## Indos

Japan, Britain, South Korea Sign Agreements to Develop Jakarta MRT​





15 November 2022​20:33 WIB​

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Japan, Britain, and South Korea have pledged their commitment to developing the Jakarta MRT. Three different agreements were signed on Monday, November 14, during the sidelines of the G20 Summit in Bali.

The first is a memorandum of cooperation (MoC) between the governments of Indonesia and Japan for the continuation of the construction of the Jakarta MRT's East-West corridor, which covers the Kalideres-Ujung Menteng line.

The second agreement is a letter of intent (LoI) between the British and Indonesian governments for the development of the Jakarta MRT.

The third is a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between the governments of Indonesia and South Korea on the construction of Jakarta MRT's Phase 4 corridor, the Fatmawati-Kampung Rambutan line.

"On behalf of PT MRT Jakarta (Perseroda), I express my deepest gratitude to the Central Government and DKI Jakarta Province for their full support in the development of MRT Jakarta," the company's president director Tuhiyat said in a written statement, Tuesday, November 15.

Meanwhile, Jakarta's acting governor Heru Budi Hartono hopes that the MRT development project will be carried out properly and on time. That way, more people would prefer public transportation to personal vehicles, thus supporting a sustainable environment.

Minister of Transportation Budi Karya Sumadi, who was present at the agreements' signing ceremonies, said that the meetings held on the sidelines of the G20 has been optimally used to establish partnerships and cooperations with other countries for infrastructure development. This is important in the midst of budget constraints.

"Today, Jakarta is seen as a city that is quite representative for the pilot development of urban mass transportation," Budi Karya said.









Japan, Britain, South Korea Sign Agreements to Develop Jakarta MRT


Japan, Britain, and South Korea pledge their commitment to developing the Jakarta MRT on the sidelines of the G20 Summit in Bali.




en.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

Indonesian high-speed rail nears completion​
From Jakarta






Into Bandung


----------



## Indos

*Greater Jakarta LRT update 22 October 2022





*









Greater Jakarta LRT - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










The project is developed by state owned consortium (PT Adhi Karya/Builder, PT LEN Industri (Electronics), PT INKA (Train maker), and PT KAI (Train operator) ).


----------



## Indos

*Batang Industrial Complex Project progress.

Location: Batang, Central Java*











Gas pipe line and port will be built soon. For Gas pipeline, it will be built by PT Pertamina subsidiary company and the gas will be flown from their new operational 1.5 billion USD Jambaran Tiung Biru Gas project in East Java.


----------



## Indos

According to the data from Ministry of Transport, Indonesia train system has 6.3-million-kilometer route (as of 2020 data)



Terkini Bisnis: Jokowi Ungkap Ada Ekspor Paksa, Kereta Api dengan Rute Terpanjang



MRT system






Commuter line






Long line train, Economic class






How is the Economy Train in Indonesia for 4$ (Jakarta to Yogyakarta in 8 Hours!)​
Long line train, business/executive class


----------



## Indos

Jokowi administration has built 35 new dams within his period. Total new dams under Jokowi administation to be completed until the end of 2024 are 60 new dams.

This is latest newly built dam that has been completed.

*Semantok Dam, Nganjuk, East Java*


----------



## Indos

35 Dams construction are completed​


----------



## Indos

*Green Airport, Banyuwangi, East Java*


----------

